# Redbadge's Solo Skull and Shackles (IC)



## Redbadge (Jul 23, 2012)

*SKULL AND SHACKLES ADVENTURE PATH
Part I: The Wormwood Mutiny by Richard Pett






Important Links:
* 
[URL="http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/326789-redbadges-solo-skull-shackles.html#post5975327"]Link to Rogue's Gallery.[/URL]

*Campaign Start*
*Date and Time: *Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:57:18)
*Location:* _Unknown Ship_, _Unknown Waters_, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion
*Developments: *Pirates take whatever they please, whether it be ships, plunder, or  people! The undine sea druid Jhiv wakes to find himself press-ganged into the  crew of the pirate ship Wormwood, the vessel of the nefarious Captain  Barnabus Harrigan. He’ll have to learn how to survive as a pirate if he's to have any hope of weathering rough waves, brutal crew members,  enemy pirates, ravenous beasts, and worse. Will fortune turn to his favor, or will he be keelhauled before voyage's end? It’s up to the aspiring buccaneer to decide whether he’ll remain  the pirate’s swab or seize control and set sail for adventures all his own.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 23, 2012)

*Current Level:* 2*
Current XP: *1700 XP
*XP for Next Level: *3300 XP

*Infamy Score:* 3
*Maximum Infamy:* 8
*Disrepute:* 2

*Loot: *Explorer's Outfit, Coin Purse (199 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp), Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, 20 Arrows,  Shortbow, Belt Pouch, Masterwork Backpack, Small Steel Mirror, Fishhook, Thieves'  Tools, Fishing Twine, Footlocker, Lock, and Key, Darkwood Buckler, Tanglefoot Bag, 2 Tindertwigs
 *Plunder:* None


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

*Part I: The Wormwood*

[sblock=The night before...]Last night, you went to a tavern called the Formidably Maid in search of your fate. Your not sure how many drinks you had, but they quickly went to your head, and you passed out on the table before you found your destiny - unless it lay in the bottom of a bottle. Then again, maybe you have found your destiny afterall...[/sblock]
_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:57:18)
__Unknown Ship_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

For some reason, the floor is moving. That sensation almost seems normal, however, once you open your eyes and can see that the low, dark ceiling is spinning.

As you slowly awake, you try to think past the nausea and deduce where exactly you are, and how exactly you came to be here.

The night begins to come back to you... the ringing laughter of a wild night, the heady joy of excess, the scents of richly stewed meat, spiced rum, and perfume lingering in your nostrils.

This morning, however, is a different story. Varied unpleasant sensations overwhelm your senses... a pounding headache, the sickly taste of cheap wine in your mouth, the hard floor, a rhythmic creaking noise, and the feeling of the room swaying, as if you are still drunk. You roll over on your hands and knees and begin vomiting uncontrollably. A small lump you hadn't noticed before grunts and rolls out of the way of your retching. The taste on your tongue is not a pleasant one...

[sblock=DC 10 Perception]You discern the aftertaste of oily nutmeg on your tongue. The spiced rum must have covered up this taste last night.[/sblock][sblock=DC 15 Craft (Alchemy) or DC 10 Knowledge (Nature)]...[/sblock]
Once you've finished, you can look up and clearly see that you are not the only one in this strange predicament. You are accompanied by a bald, shirtless dwarf with a wiry black beard, a bruised cheek, and a black eye; an attractive young woman with short-cropped hair, but whose clothes have been torn to rags; and a grey-skinned hulk of a man sitting quietly in the corner, but who otherwise appears none the worse for wear.

[sblock=Elias]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Marina]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Queepod]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The room you share is lit only by a single dim lantern hanging from the ceiling, swaying with the room. A number of wooden pillars support this spacious hold, with hammocks tied between them and the walls. Though the room is empty of cargo, numerous footlockers line the rounded walls. There are no windows or portholes in this part of whatever ship you've been dragged to.

Noticing the condition the others are in, you suddenly realize that you have none of your possessions, and a small panic sets in. Though you have your sturdy boots, leather breeches, and shirt, you are missing your gloves, cloak, and other clothing accessories, along with your weapons and gear. As you begin to move about, however, you discover a small object still concealed inside your clothes. Whoever kidnapped you must have missed it!

Before you've had a chance to think much more or say anything to the other prisoners, you hear several pairs of heavy footsteps come down the stairs at the far end of the dim room. A group of men enter the hold, and the harsh light of a bullseye lantern painfully spears your eyes.

Once your eyes adjust, you see a menacing figure of a man with a black beard, long overcoat, and well-worn whip, who is accompanied by six shirtless, rough-looking pirates armed with saps. The man seems somewhat familiar...

[sblock=DC 10 Intelligence]...[/sblock][sblock=Master Scourge]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
An expression that might be mistaken for pain, but which is clearly an attempt at a smile, bruises the mans face as he lets fly with the whip and screams at the lot of you.

**Crack*
"Still abed with the sun over the yardarm? On yer feet, ye filthy swabs! Get up on deck and report for duty before Cap'n Harrigan flays your flesh into sausage skins and has Fishguts fry ye up for breakfast!"
***Crack*
*


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

Jhiv heads up on the deck to report for duty.  Along the way he notices that he still has his coin purse that was secreted along the inside of his waistband.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 3/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 8 sp, 9 cp]
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Goodberry_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 Storm Burst
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

*"You'll be back to clean that mess up, Fish-man."* says the man with the whip, motioning towards your puddle of vomit, and adding an unpleasant scowl. *"Let's go."* You and the others file in behind the pirates, who usher you up the stairs into the middle hold, then through another flight of wooden stairs ascending sharply into a cramped deck cabin, and finally out into bright sunshine and the smell of salted air.

You can see that the ship is a three-masted sailing ship that is about 100 feet long from stem to stern and about 30 feet wide amidships. The ship is currently under sail in the middle of the ocean, far from any land. Port Peril and the mainland of the Shackles is just an ochre haze many miles astern.

The ship is a hive of activity, with men and women of many species and demeanors working the lines, climbing through the rigging, rolling barrels, and hauling rope. Four figures stand apart from the main crew, a male and female human, a halfling woman, and a male gnome, and from the looks of them, they've been on board only a bit longer than you have. They stand clustered around the mainmast, looking up at the higher deck on the stern, where two imposing men stand.

One of them is a broad, muscular Garundi man with a shaven head, a long beard bound with gold rings, and an eyepatch - clearly the captain.
[sblock=Captain Barnabas Harrigan]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The other is a younger, balding man with a long black ponytail, wearing a long coat and carrying a well-used cat-o'-nine-tails.
[sblock=Mister Plugg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The captain turns to address the crew, *"Glad you could join us at last! Welcome to the Wormwood! My thanks for ‘volunteering’ to join my crew. I’m Barnabas Harrigan. That’s Captain Barnabas Harrigan to you, not that you’ll ever need to address me. I have only one rule—don’t speak to me. I like talk, but I don’t like your talk. Follow that rule and we’ll all get along fine.

“Oh, and one more thing. Even with you new recruits, we’re still short-handed, and I aim to keep what crew I have. There’ll be a keelhaulin’ for anyone caught killin’ anyone. Mr. Plugg! If you’d be so kind as to make pirates out of these landlubbers, it’ll save me having to put them in the sweatbox for a year and a day before I make pies out of ’em.”*


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:04:00)
__Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_At the end of his speech, the captain turns and walks away, leaving only Mister Plugg, the_ Wormwood's _first mate. He looks down at you and the other impressed captives and smiles unpleasantly. _*"Aye, Captain."

*_Mister Plugg walks down from the poop deck to join Master Scourge and the other pirates on the main deck. _*"The first thing I need is a new rigger. Master Scourge, if you would be so kind as to get these dogs in line for the rigger test."*_

*"Aye." *Master Scourge steps towards the "recruits" and begins making demands and snapping his whip.

**Crack*
"Time for a race, me scallywags. Humans and giant-man, you'll stand here. The rest of you to the port side rigging. Move!"
***Crack**

The man begins looking around wildly, *"Patch?! Patch! Get over here!"

"Aye, sir!" *A female gnome with a cruel and devious look about her pops up out of nowhere. Her colorful clothing is a mish-mash of scarves and patches.

*"Take to the nest, girl. You'll be judging the winner if the race is close."

**"Aye!" *Patch climbs quickly and nimbly up through the rigging and into the crow's nest 60 feet above the deck.

**Crack** The boatswain gives one final crack of the whip, before coiling it up and turning to the first mate. *"All's ready to race, Mister Plugg."

*_*"Thank-you very much, Master Scourge." *_Mister Plug turns towards the new crewmembers once more, _*"The rules are simple. First one to the top is my new rigger. The rest will have to make due as swabs." *_Finding the two groups still staring at him, the mate makes a sign at Master Scourge.

*"Well what are ye awaiting fer!"* screams Scourge, brandishing his whip once again. *"Ye heard him! CLIMB!" ***Crack** **Crack** **Crack*

*        *GM:*  Roll initiative!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


What the check we need to make is will change what I want to do.  If it is a climb check with a DC of 0 for being rigging I might use a hero point to go first and take a 10 on an accelerated climb check (+6 modifier) (DC 5) to go half my speed up the rigging.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:05:00) _[Round 1]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_The gnome, halfling, dwarf, and woman in tattered clothes hit the rigging with vigor, but it is apparent that in their eagerness to win the race, they are being a bit too reckless. The gnome slips the first time before regaining his footing and deciding to proceed at a much more cautious pace, while the dwarf and human actually become entangled in the rigging on their first attempt, and must take time freeing themselves. Only the halfling seems to have any real affinity for the ropes, and she begins shooting up them like a monkey, much faster than you thought halflings could be.
[sblock=Race Rules]Everyone starts at the very bottom of the rigging, and the finish line is 60' up. As normal, you get a move and a standard action on your turn, which will primarily be used to make climb checks (you could also theoretically seek to hinder the other climbers). The DC to climb the rigging is DC 10. If you succeed you climb 1/4 your speed for that action. Alternatively, you can make an accelerated climb at DC 15 to move half your speed.

If you fail by 4 or less, you make no progress. Narrate accordingly.

If you fail by 5 or more, you must make a DC 20 Reflex save or fall. If you are already on the ground, you instead become entangled in the rigging. Narrate accordingly.

You must use one of the two actions on your turn to stand up from prone or to untangle yourself from the rigging.[/sblock][sblock=Race Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character  Ft.Up   HP
19    Conchobar  5'      14/14
13    Rosie      25'     17/17
13    Marina     0'      7/7
07    Elias      0'      11/11
06    Jhiv       0'      8/8
06    Queepod    0'      15/15
04    Cog        0'      19/19
04    Sandara    0'      20/20
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Jhiv is up. Let's see what he can do!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since it's just a climb race I want to use a hero point to go first (as mentioned in the previous post) and take a 10 on two accelerated climb checks for a 16 each time to double move up the rigging.
Edit: this probably counts as distracted, the hell with it.





Jhiv doesnt get off the ground at all.







*OOC:*


I think I need to change his backstory to show that he is terribly snakebit and should be dead by now.





[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Climb
*Move Action:* Climb[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:05:06) _[Round 2]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Suddenly, Jhiv leaps into the action, and grabs the ropes just before Rosie begins her dizzying ascent. He too, however, slips up in his eagerness to win.

Mister Plugg laughs at the lot of them, Jhiv in particular, _*"Ha-ha, Fish-man. I guess they don't do much climbing in the water?"

*_By now, the others are on the ropes as well, though they start out at a much more leisurely pace. The red-headed woman in particular doesn't seem interested in the game at all, much to the ire of Mister Plugg. _*"Come now, Scourge, encourage her."

*_Master Scourge looks at the woman with a villainous glint in his eye and begins uncoiling his whip, but hesitates for a moment for some reason. She has started walking towards you, saying _*"Nevermind about me. I'm more useful in other ways." *_Once she has reached you, she whispers in you ear, _"Don't worry about them. Let the 'Pirate Queen' guide you__."_ This act absolutely infuriates Master Scourge, who lashes out at you with his whip. *"Ye'll have no pets on this ship, Sandara!"*

[sblock=Sandara Quinn]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=DC 5 Knowledge (Religion)]The ebony holy symbol around Sandara's neck is that of Besmara, the Pirate Queen.[/sblock][sblock=Race  Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character  Ft.Up   HP
19    Jhiv       0'      8/8     [I]Bull's Strength [/I](30/30)
19    Conchobar  5'      14/14
13    Rosie      25'     17/17
13    Marina     0'      7/7
07    Elias      0'      11/11
06    Queepod    15'     15/15
04    Cog        7.5'    19/19
[COLOR=Gray]04    Sandara    0'      20/20[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Jhiv has command at the start of round 2!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

Jhiv gives it another try.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Climb
*Move Action:* Climb
*Free Action:* Knowledge (Religion)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 24, 2012)

As Plugg and Scourge watch incredulously as Jhiv begins to scramble up the rigging with the aid of Sandara's spell, the boatswain yells out, *"Sandara, ye and yer pet have earned three lashes each for this!"

*Meanwhile, the other racers climb on. Marina finds she is just not strong enough to lift her body weight and abandons her attempt. Jhiv passes Elias, Conchobar, and Crimson "Cog" Cogward, and nears the half-giant Queepod, but Rosie Cusswell is well ahead, and the undine does not know if he has the skill to catch her.

[sblock=Race  Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character  Ft.Up   HP
19    Jhiv       15'     8/8     [I]Bull's Strength [/I](29/30)
19    Conchobar  10'     14/14
13    Rosie      37.5'   17/17
[COLOR=Gray]13    Marina     0'      7/7[/COLOR]
07    Elias      5'      11/11
06    Queepod    22.5'   15/15
04    Cog        15'     19/19
[COLOR=Gray]04    Sandara    0'      20/20[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Get ready for round 3!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


So far her spell has been a wash.  It looks like Besmara obviously doesn't want me to be rigger.





[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Climb
*Move Action:* Climb[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is Rosie the halfling?


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Rosie is the halfling; she also has the Fleet-Footed feat.







_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:05:12) _[Round 3]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

At this point, the climbers are arrayed all up and down the rigging, and the pirate spectators seem amused, if disappointed that noone has fallen yet. They shout out insults, as well as words of encouragement, urging all of the climbers to move faster and more recklessly. They are pleased to see that at least two of the racers are putting all of their effort into it, even if it does appear that Jhiv will not be catching up to Miss Cusswell.

However, it seems that Rosie has decided to slow up a bit. After the halfling notices that she is well in the lead, and not wanting to chance a fall at this height, Rosie decides to go with the sure thing and move a bit more cautiously.
[sblock=Race  Status]
	
	



```
Init  Character  Ft.Up   HP
19    Jhiv       30'     8/8     [I]Bull's Strength [/I](28/30)
19    Conchobar  20'     14/14
13    Rosie      50'     17/17
[COLOR=Gray]13    Marina     0'      7/7[/COLOR]
07    Elias      10'     11/11
06    Queepod    37.5'   15/15
04    Cog        30'     19/19
[COLOR=Gray]04    Sandara    0'      20/20[/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  One more chance!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 25, 2012)

Jhiv gives it one more try.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Climb
*Move Action:* Climb[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 26, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:06:01)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Rosie nears the top... and victory. But you never gave up, and a surge of strength and agility powers you through a series of quick pulls to grab the crow's nest moments before the halfling.

*"It's the Fish-man, sir!"* screams Patch while she jumps up and down in the nest excitedly. You hear a roar of approval from those back on deck, followed shortly by a slow, melodramatic applause. Looking down, you see that it is Mister Plug who is clapping.

_*"Well done, Fish-man! Well done." *_As you all cautiously climb back down to the deck (OOC: take 10), Mister Plugg continues, while Master Scourge looks on venomously, _*"I can see that I'll need to keep an eye on you. You're a rigger, and you report directly to me for your duties." *_He motions to Rosie, _*"We might need two. Yer a rigger too."

*_Scourge continues to scowl, *"Don't think this relieves ye of yer lashes. Ye'll report on deck at the 'Bloody Hour', just afore yer evenin' meal." *The master-at-arms turns to Marina and Elias, *"Ye, and ye, go down and clean up the mess the Fish-man made in the lower hold!" *With that Scourge turns and starts doling out responsibilities to his new swabs.

Plugg begins giving you and Rosie your duties, addressing the halfling first, _*"You, monkey woman, we'll start you on rope work. You'll handle the ship’s ropes, including coiling them, stowing them, and securing them to cleats and single and double bollards, as needed." *_Plugg motions to a pile of ropes. Rosie Cusswell, who normally lives up to her name quite well, looks defiant only for a moment before resigning herself to her task.

The mate then turns to you, pausing to think for a second before continuing with a twisted, amused look on his face, _*"A busy swab is a tired swab, I always say, and tired swabs don't cause trouble. First, you have some rigging to repair," *_he motions to where the weight of all the climbers (the half-giant in particular) has clearly damaged the rigging. _*"After that... well..." *_He looks uncertainly at your skinny build before continuing, _*"I hope you can cook, even if you don't appear to eat. Our cook has a problem with the drink, and the captain is tired of eating rubbish. After you finish with the rigging, you'll report to Fishguts Kroop in the galley." *_He begins to laugh, _*"There's a thought, Fishguts and Fishman working together to fix up the fish." *_He turns and walks away, still laughing, and leaving you to your duties.
[sblock=Reward]+100 XP[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 26, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:10:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 10 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The sun is already well in the sky, and you have a long day ahead of you, so you better get started working.

[sblock=Rigging Repair]The ship’s rigging frequently gets damaged and must be repaired, requiring a Climb check to maneuver through the rigging, followed by Profession (sailor) check to make the repairs. Roll once for each (you can take 10 in most situations). How well you roll determines how long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Climb Result    Time
[/B]5 or less       10d6 minutes
6 to 10         5d6 minutes
11 to 15        3d6 minutes
16 to 20        1d6 minutes
20 or higher    1 minute

[B]Sailor Result   Time
[/B]5 or less       3d4+1 hours
6 to 10         2d4+1 hours
11 to 15        1d4+1 hours
16 to 20        1d4 hours
20 or higher    1 hour
```
After you know your Climb and Profession (sailor) results, consult the chart and make a roll to determine how long you spent working. This is important because it determines how much time you have for other tasks on the ship. If you do not completely finish all of your assigned tasks before the bloody hour (1 hour before dusk, approximately 5:42 PM), then you will be subject to punishment.[/sblock]

Once you finish with the rigging, you've noted that the vile Plugg wants you to report to the galley for ship mate's duties as well.

        *GM:*  As you work your way through the day, I'll introduce the rules subsystems bit-by-bit. Up next, for example, is the galley, which will use a similar system. Then, if you want to start by mapping the ship after that, we'll probably use a Gather Information or Knowledge (Local) check at 1d4 hours.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 26, 2012)

After finishing with the rigging Jhiv heads to the galley.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on the climb check





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 2/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 8 sp, 9 cp]
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Goodberry_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 Storm Burst
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (09:16:00)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Jeopardy Bay, 18 Miles Offshore from Port Peril, The Shackles, Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You are quickly directed to the galley, which is just off the middle hold. You enter what can be best described as a jumbled and hectic mess.

The galley is the domain of Ambrose “Fishguts” Kroop, the drunken ship’s cook. The cramped and chaotic kitchen holds two wooden worktables, several wooden cupboards, and two small stoves against the port wall, as well as virtually every cooking utensil imaginable and a frightening array of meat cleavers. A score of chickens and three goats wander freely throughout the chamber; the goats are meant to be caged, but have a distressing tendency to escape their bonds. The kitchen is a madness of dirt, food, and knives, and finding anything in here requires a Perception check. The stoves are perpetually lit, and large cauldrons bubble away atop them all times. A huge array of spices mingle with barrels of rainwater, two tuns of rum, cupboards full of ship’s biscuit and salted beef, barrels of sauerkraut, and a small supply of fresh vegetables picked up in Port Peril. Despite the chaos, the entire galley functions as a set of masterwork tools for Profession (cook) checks.

[sblock=DC 10 Perception]Several items of value are lost among the ruin and squalor of the galley. *OOC: Discovering any given random item takes a move action and a DC 10 perception check.*
After spending several minutes taking in the entirety of the mess, you note the following: a masterwork dagger being used as a butcher’s knife, a pair of handaxes used as meat cleavers, 11 knives, a short sword, a loaded hand crossbow, a vial of holy water, smelling salts, a bullseye lantern, 8 pints of oil, a good lock hanging unused off a pantry cupboard, 2 pounds of soap, four waterskins, three flasks, two tindertwigs, a sunrod, 50' silk rope, a crowbar, three whetstones, a barrel of poor wine, six bottles of good Chelish brandy, three bottles of magnificent rum, a large cookbook (using the tome while cooking grants a +1 circumstance bonus on Profession [cook] checks), a prosthetic leg made of wood and edged with a silver band, a silver ring, a gold necklace, 12 sp fallen behind a cupboard, and various amounts of food, spices, grains, and herb trade goods (cinnamon, flour, ginger, garlic, pepper, saffron, cloves, salt, tobacco, and wheat). In addition, a trio of harpoons (one masterwork), a spear, and Kroop’s _steadfast grapple_ hang on the walls.[/sblock]

It only takes you a moment to spot Fishguts, who is taking a nap on a stool in the corner of the galley, a bottle of some sort of alcohol  clutched loosely in his grip and propped on his belly.

[sblock=Ambrose "Fishguts" Kroop]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

Jhiv takes a few minutes to look around.  He walks over to the cupboard with the silver behind it.  Noticing that Kroop is asleep he pockets the silver, then tries to wake Kroop up.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

Fishguts awakens with a start. Blubbering a bit, and almost letting his bottle slip, he asks, *"Who are you?"
*


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

"Hello, I'm the new ships mate."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

Despite the cook's sorry condition, he stands up to meet you anyways, setting his bottle down with a thud in one of the few empty spaces available on the table. Right now, it appears that he is drunk, but not insensibly so. You might call it _"sober enough."_

He starts pulling down pots and pans, grabbing cooking utensils, and making room for the day's work, all while talking you through what will amount to your second job.

*"Basically, you'll be helpin' me prepare meals everyday. We make new food every afternoon, which the crew'll eat after the 'bloody hour'. There'll be leftovers, as well, there always is. We use those for breakfast and lunch the next day. Some days, I may ask you to acquire some more food, fishin' 'n such.

*Fishguts looks towards you, *"Well that's it. Ready to get started?"

*[sblock=Cooking]You assist Kroop in preparing the day's meal, requiring a Profession (cooking) or intelligence check. If Kroop is sober enough, you gain a +10 bonus on the roll (this replaces the +3 total bonus that you can get from the kitchen and cookbook). Otherwise, you must make do by yourself. How well you roll  determines how long the task will take and how well the food is prepared:
	
	



```
[B]Cooking Result  Time                 Food Quality
[/B]5 or less       Until "Bloody Hour"  Very Poor
6 to 10         3d4+1 hours          Poor
11 to 15        2d4+1 hours          Average
16 to 20        2d4 hours            Good
20 or higher    1d4+1 hours          Very Good
```
After you know your Cooking results, consult the chart and make a roll to determine how  long you spent cooking. Whether or not you finish entirely, the food will be served during the "bloody hour" and the food quality automatically counts as two steps lower than your roll would have normally qualified for.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

Jhiv gets started helping Fishguts cook the meal.  While they prepare the meal Jhiv tries to get a feel for what Fishguts is like as a person and what the main characters on the ship are like.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

You get an excellent feel for the cook right away, as he is a friendly old salt at heart who likes to talk almost as much as he likes to drink. (OOC: When interacting with the cook while cooking with him, you gain a bonus to your Diplomacy roll equal to the number of hours the task takes).

[sblock=Gather Information (Ambrose "Fishguts" Kroop)]Ambrose Kroop is a large, some would say fat, man, weighing well over 200 pounds and standing only 5 feet tall. He exudes an air of neglect, perhaps even despair, from the bushy tufts of black hair behind his ears, to his rotting teeth, to the stains on his filthy apron. He walks with a wallowing waddle, particularly when drunk, but is capable of surprising acts of strength. Kroop talks with a thick Shackles accent, which some people find hard to follow. He’s had so many lashes that his back is like tanned leather, and he claims to not even feel the bite of the lash anymore. After 44 years in the school of hard knocks, Kroop is a man who clearly cares little for himself or what people think of him. Nevertheless, he is at heart a kind man, and does his best to protect his cook’s mate from punishments brought on by mistakes made by either of them.

Kroop is the ship’s cook, nicknamed “Fishguts”by the crew, though whether this refers to the contents of his soups or the stains on his apron is unclear. His job is to bring the ship’s biscuits and leftovers on deck at dawn and noon for the crew, and prepare and serve the evening meal. Kroop is a drunkard, but not constantly inebriated, and is a potential ally for those who take time to talk with him. His unpredictability makes him a frustrating but ultimately useful friend. Like his friend Cut-Throat Grok, Kroop is from the school of hard knocks, but where Grok has become tough, Kroop has capitulated in the face of endless discipline and violence. In general, Kroop likes to cook and drink rum. He is usually insensibly drunk in his quarters during the evening, rarely venturing onto deck after serving the evening meal. Friends of Kroop have an easier time of influencing the quartermaster Cut-Throat Grok, and he'll lend any friends any equipment from the galley, though stealing it without his permission is easy enough.

For now, you also glean the following information:
*DC 5: *“Fishguts” might once have been a famous chef at that fancy place in Port Peril, but now all he cooks is fishgut stew. He’s so pickled in rum now, bilgewater is all he can make.
*DC 10: *Remember the last cook’s mate? Nobody does—only when he disappeared. Just up and vanished, that one, like he was spirited away, or maybe dropped in a pot...
*DC 15:* Kroop was so drunk once that he bet his life in a game with the captain, and now he’s little more than Harrigan’s slave.

A couple more days with the cook will probably garner more information and an even more accurate picture of Fishguts Kroop.[/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Kroop has moved up two attitude steps, from indifferent to helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+150 XP[/sblock]

At some point during this initial discussion, Kroop makes the following point, _*“It’s poison, this ship, but don’t let anyone hear you say it aloud. The hull listens, see, and the cap’n hears it all. Poison the Wormwood is, though, rotten to the core. You’ll not meet a more nasty, sour piece of work than Cap’n Harrigan in all your days at sea, and his crew’s the same, ’specially the first mate, Mr. Plugg. Vicious little sod, he is. He’d take his own mother’s liver to the butcher to make pies with, he would. But they leave me alone, mostly. They know I can’t ’arm ’em.”

*_The meal is finished well before Bloody Hour, and you still have about 4 hours left until you have to report to the mainmast for your punishment.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

With his task complete, Jhiv attempts to determine the layout of the ship.  Since he has no time left, Jhiv heads to the deck for the _Bloody Hour_.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:25:00)_
_The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Over the course of a few hours stroll, you get a good feel for the layout of the ship.

[sblock=The Wormwood]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A1 - Foredeck
A2 - Poop Deck
A3 - Main Deck
A4 - Officer's Quarters - Locked at night, Unlocked during the day
A4a - Access through A4
A4b - Access through A4
A5 - Captain's Cabin - Locked
A5a - Access through A5
A5b - Access through A5
A6 - Middle Hold
A7 - Quartermaster/Cook's Cabin
A8 - Galley
A9 - Quartermaster's Store
A10 - Lower Hold/Crew Berths
A11 - Bilges[/sblock]

Unfortunately for you, Bloody Hour starts in the next 20 minutes.

        *GM:*  Anything before the lashings begin?


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Note to self - prepare abstemiousness to use for the cooking.  Alternatively prepare Purify Food and Drink and/or Remove Sickness.
Edit: I might be pressed for time trying to get everything done in the campaign by myself, (gathering information, making friends and influencing people, getting supplies, and so on).  Would it be possible to use those NPC's we made to get some of the work done?


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 27, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:42:00)_, _Bloody Hour_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You arrive on deck early enough, before the crowd has really started to form. The sun is still an hour or so from setting, and the crew is beginning to wind down the day's tasks while thinking about the evening's entertainments. You have just enough time to fully explore the main deck while you await your punishment.

[sblock=Main Deck, The Wormwood]The ship’s main deck runs between the foredeck and poop deck. The mainmast rises from the center of the deck, extending 60 feet into the air and topped by a crow’s nest. Rigging connects the mainmast to the ship’s other masts and can be crossed with DC 10 Acrobatics or Climb checks. Several strands of thick rope are secured to the foot of the mainmast for use as a whipping post. An Escape Artist check (DC 20 + the binder’s CMB) is required to escape the bonds. The ship’s clock, a macabre brass-and-copper object depicting worms writhing through whale corpses, hangs from the mast above the whipping post. Not only does the clock keep time, but its bell strikes at dawn and an hour-to-dusk to signal the beginning and the end of the workday.

Two 10-foot-square hatches sit in the deck fore and aft of the mainmast. These hatches are thick wooden grilles (hardness 5, hp 30, DC 25 Strength check to lift) and open onto the middle hold (area A6) 15 feet below. At the fore of the ship, two doors lead into the officers’ quarters (area A4), while two doors aft lead to the captain’s quarters (area A5). A large wooden box bound in iron sits just beneath the bridge. This sweatbox, used to torment sailors, has just enough room to hold one Medium creature (and can be altered to confine a Small creature). It is locked with a good lock (Disable Device DC 30); Captain Harrigan and Mr. Plugg have the keys.

A small jolly boat (same statistics as a rowboat) sits on the deck next to the port rail. It has two sets of oars but no mast. Although designed to carry four Medium passengers, the jolly boat can fit six at a push.[/sblock]At exactly 5:42 PM by the ship clock, long, deep gongs begin to echo out across the ship, signaling the start of the bloody hour. The crew files into a semicircle around the mast and clock, though few of the officers appear. Master Scourge and Mister Plugg aren't wont to miss their own show, however, and Scourge addresses the audience from the base of the mast while Plugg looks on from the poop deck.

*"Welcome again, ladies and gents. Today, we've two shows for ye... Miss Quinn and her new pet fish! For insubordinance and general misconduct, I assign three lashes each."* Seeing Sandara standing in the back with her pipe in her mouth, her arms crossed, and a look of impassivity on her face, the disciplinarian motions her forward. *"Ladies first!"

*Scourge has two pirates use the whipping post ropes to secure her to the mast, wrapping her arms around and tying them together, as well as securing her waist by wrapping more thick strands of rope around her and the mast and tying them off. Once the cleric is helpless, Scourge walks up and grabs the back of her bodice and leather corset where it is laced up the back and rips at the laces until they come undone. He rolls back the cloth and leather to fully expose her back and shoulders. A few of the male pirates cheer.

Scourge steps back and uncoils his whip to administer the punishment.
**Crack* **"ONE!" *cries the crowd.
**Crack* **"TWO!" *cries the crowd.
**Crack* **"THREE!" *cries the crowd, reaching a climatic frenzy. Sandara does not flinch once, instead continuing to smoke on the pipe she keeps in her mouth even while being whipped. Three long, red welts are left across her back. As the pirates untie her and help her down, Quinn crosses one arm across her bosom to keep her bodice from falling down and exposing her. As she retreats to lean against the the bulwark, Scourge looks to you, a sinister look on his face.

*"Let's see how fish skin holds up to th' lash!"* The crowd continues to cheer as you are led by two pirates up to the mainmast to undergo the same ritual Sandara Quinn just endured. Scourge begins to pull out a dagger, *"Ye can pull off yer shirt afore ye're tied up there, or I can cut it once ye are bound."*


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 27, 2012)

"Well, this is the only good shirt I got," Jhiv says, pulling his shirt off as he steps up.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

After you remove your shirt, Scourge himself helps to bind you to the mainmast, and he attempts to make the rope extra tight while whispering in your ear, _"You're still a swab to me, Fish-paste."

_He steps back, and you brace yourself for the lashes.

**Crack* **"ONE!" *cries the crowd.
**Crack* **"TWO!" *cries the crowd. The blow staggers you, and you nearly pass out.
**Crack* *The only cry you hear for the third lash is your own, right before the darkness overtakes you...


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:57:08)_, _Bloody Hour_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You suddenly feel warm and light, almost as if you are floating up through seawater to reach the sun. As you blink your eyes open, you see the red-headed woman who got you in trouble in the first place standing over you. Though she still clutches at her bodice, her other hand seems to be channeling energy into you.

Seeing that you've regained consciousness, she says, _*"Sorry about this. It seems I've crossed Scourge ever since I spurned his advances." *_She rolls her eyes as she moves to help you up with one hand and then points to where your shirt lies abandoned on the deserted deck. _*

"Most have went below for dinner and gambling. They'll expect us below decks as well, to accept our rum rations at the very least. My name is Sandara Quinn, by the way, not-so-humble servant of the Pirate Queen. Do you mind?" *_She turns around and motions to where her clothes are still unlaced.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

"Not at all, it's the least I could do."  After helping Sandra with her laces Jhiv puts his shirt back on as well.  "We might as well head on down.   I am Jhiv, by the way, druid of the sea and general roust-about."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_*"Just a second," *_she turns around and offers something in the palm of her hand. _*"Grok gave me these when I recovered my stuff earlier. I thought you might need them back." *_In her hand she holds a small sprig of holly and a mineral prism.

[sblock=Reward]Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism[/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Sandara Quinn is helpful![/sblock][sblock=Sandara Quinn]Crowned with a mane of fiery red locks, Sandara looks like someone not to be crossed. Yet the smile lines at the corners of her eyes and the easy way she holds herself hint at a lighter side. She dresses to accentuate her figure, and her whole appearance speaks of the sea, from the seagull feather in her tricorne hat to the sailor tattoos on her arms and the clay pipe thrust into the corner of her mouth. Sandara just isn't you average woman; she likes a drink and a gamble as much as the next man.[/sblock]

As you head down, she speaks to you once more. _*"On a ship like the *_*Wormwood," *she explains, _*"It's not what you know, but who you know, that helps you get by. Friends help each other out, if you know what I mean, and enemies cause no end of trouble. On a crowded pirate ship, this fact is essential to your basic survival."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

"I believe I might just understand you.  And a pleasure to make your acquaintance, by the way."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:00:02)_, _Dusk_
_Lower Holds, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The sun is setting behind you, washing the sea horizon with brilliant colors and leaving long shadows, as you head down into the lower holds with Sandara.

[sblock=Middle Hold, Lower Hold, and Crew Berths]Mornings and evenings the crew uses the stairs in the officers' cabin to move between the deck and the holds. At night, the ship is anchored and the officers' cabin is locked and guarded by Owlbear Hartshorn.

The middle hold (A6) is the ship’s main cargo hold. The hold is mostly empty at the start of the voyage, save for the 14 pigs; normally kept caged, they periodically escape and run loose within the hold. In the forward section, a flight of wooden stairs climbs up to the officers’ quarters (area A4), while a second set of stairs descends into the lower hold (area A10). Owlbear Hartshorn is invariably chained to the foremast here to keep him from causing trouble and to keep people out of the officers’ cabin at night. Another flight of stairs in the aft section next to the galley leads up to the captain’s quarters (area A5), but it is common knowledge among the crew that the door is trapped. Stored near the mainmast are two light ballistas, a disassembled light catapult, and 12 barrels containing 20 gallons of oil each.

Sixteen pillars support the deck above the lower hold and crew berths (A10). At night, the Wormwood’s common pirates tie their hammocks between the walls and pillars and sleep until dawn. Two of Mr. Plugg’s toadies, Kipper and Patch Patchsalt, have claimed the far forward section of the hold as their own, and their hammocks are strung between the foremast and the stairs leading up to the middle hold (area A6). A trap door just behind the mainmast opens onto the bilges below (area A11), and requires a DC 10 Strength check to lift. The hold is currently empty of cargo, but several footlockers line the walls. Each member of the crew has a locker, equivalent to a small chest. At the start of the voyage, only 18 of these lockers are in use, while 22 empty lockers are stacked along the walls.[/sblock][sblock=Owlbear Hartshorn]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Clumps of pirates are scattered about the ship, performing all sorts of activities: drinking rum, eating their evening meal (which they are not hesitant on complimenting the cook's mate for), singing songs, telling stories, and playing games. The crew gravitate towards boxing, arm-wrestling, hog lob (a variation of shuffleboard), heave (a drinking game), and dice. The officers prefer cards, dominoes, chess, and checkers, though it'll be tough to get into one of these games.

First things first, however, is dinner and rum. You are expected to drink a nightly rum ration, after which you can do whatever you wish until you decide to retire to your hammock in the lower hold area.

[sblock=Rum Ration]Aboard many ships, half a pint of rum is distributed to each crew member at dusk. The rum is staggeringly strong, and is often watered down to make grog. Characters drinking the ration are affected as though they had taken an addictive drug. The rum ration is doled out more to keep the crew sated and docile than for recreation. The penalty for selling or spilling the ration is six lashes, or six lashes from a cat-o’-nine-tails for a second offense. Deliberately tipping away rum on board a crowded ship without being seen requires a DC 10 Stealth check. While on merchant or navy vessels rum rations are strictly limited, on pirate ships, crew members can often request more rum if they please.

*SHACKLES RUM RATION*
*Type* ingested; *Addiction* minor, *Fortitude* DC 5
*Effect* variable; +1d4 alchemical bonus to Charisma and fatigued for 1d8 hours
*Damage* 1d3 Con

*OOC: According to the developers, it is intended that 1 point of Con damage is healed during the night, and 1 is healed during the day while you work. This makes it easier to completely recover from each night's rations, but you still might want to dump it every now and then to help recover from any accumulated damage.*[/sblock]
After you eat and decide what to do with your rations, you have time to do one nighttime task during the evening's entertainments. After that, you can spend additional time attempting further actions, but you must then make a constitution check at the end of the night or become fatigued for the next day (DC 10 + 1 for every extra hour spent awake). Regardless, you can't spend more time than there are hours in the night. If one of your tasks would take you past dawn, it is automatically failed.

[sblock=Nighttime Ship Actions]
	
	



```
[B]Activity       Time           Check          Effects
[/B]Sleep          12 hours       None           Go to bed early and sleep through the night (automatically recover from fatigue).
Influence      1d4 hours      Diplomacy      Attempt to improve the attitude of a crew member.
Gather Info    1d4 hours      Diplomacy      Attempt to learn something about a crew member or the ship in general.
Sneak          10d12 minutes  Perception     Explore one area of the ship (take 20 on Stealth and make a Perception check or other skill).
Explore        10d12 minutes  Stealth        Explore one area of the ship (make a Stealth check and take 20 on Perception or other skill).
Steal          10d6 minutes   Disable Device Attempt to open a locked door or locker (make a Disable Device check and a Stealth check).
Gamble         1d4 hours      Varies         Play or gamble on a game of chance or pirate entertainment.
Entertain      10d6 minutes   Perform        Entertain the crew (make a Perform check).
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  You can decide how you'll spend the remainder of the night. Go ahead and list all of the things you do and make the appropriate checks, but remember, the alarm to start the workday will start at 6:05 AM tomorrow morning, and you are expected on deck before the clock finishes chiming, regardless of how much sleep you got.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

Jhiv goes ahead and drinks the rum and then tries to see if he can get information about the crew.  After acquiring the general crew information Jhiv goes to get some sleep.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 2/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, 2 points of Con Damage (-1 Fort, -2 hp) [1 point heals during rest and 1 during work day][/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 28, 2012)

_Wealday, 18 Desnus, 4712 AR (22:21:48)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You find out a little bit about the entire crew, including their names, jobs, and current disposition.

[sblock=Wormwood Manifest]*Officers*
*Barnabas Harrigan (male human)*, captain of the Wormwood, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*Mister Plugg (male human)*, first mate, attitude: *Hostile*
*Peppery Longfarthing (female human)*, sailing master and old friend of the captain, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*Master Scourge (male human)*, boatswain and master-at-arms, attitude: *Hostile*
*Riaris Krine (female human)*, master gunner, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*Habbly Quarne, the “Stitchman” (male human)*, ship’s surgeon and carpenter, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Ambrose "Fishguts" Kroop (male human)*, ship's cook, attitude: *Helpful*
*Cut-Throat Grok (female half-orc)*, quartermaster, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Kipper (male human)*, gunner’s mate, attitude*:* *Unfriendly*
*Patch Patchsalt (female gnome)*, boatswain’s mate, attitude:* Hostile*
*“Caulky” Tarroon (female human)*, the captain’s cabin girl, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Owlbear Hartshorn (male human)*, simpleton and “pet” of Mr. Plugg, attitude: *Hostile*

*Crew*
*Sandara Quinn (female human):* A pirate more than half her life; it's no  wonder she came to be a true follower of Besmara, swab, attitude:* Helpful*
*Marina Catriss (female human):* Summoner with an affinity for the sea, swab, attitude: *Friendly
**Elias du Prix (male dwarf):* Tinkerer with a love of guns and explosives, swab, attitude:* Friendly*
*Queepod Queepod (male half-giant):* "Usually" quiet giant who is a former whaler, swab, attitude:* Friendly*
*Rosie Cusswell (female halfling):* Short and fierce with more muscles than most of the crew, rigger, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Barefoot Samms Toppin (female human):* Former fisherwoman from the Sodden Lands who never wears shoes, rigger, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Giffer Tibbs (female gnome):* Bedraggled gnome with one eye, swab, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Jack Scrimshaw (male human):* Young lad talented at scrimshaw, swab, attitude: *Indifferent*
*“Ratline” Rattsberger (male halfling):* A rat-faced halfling with long arms and three missing fingers, rigger, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Tilly Brackett (female human):* A tough joker who likes her rum, swab, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Dungrin Whisperdrift (male dwarf):* A handsome dwarf who leans upon a weathered driftwood staff, swab, attitude: *Indifferent*
*Crimson Cogward (male human):* Loner, prone to incredible rages and dark moods, swab, attitude: *Unfriendly*
 *Conchobhar Shortstone (male gnome):* Handsome honey-tounged gnome that gambled with the wrong crew, swab, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*“Badger” Medlar (female half-elf ):* An older woman who shaves her gray hair into stripes, swab, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*Shivikah (female human):* A very tall Mwangi ex-slaver, swab, attitude: *Unfriendly*
*Aretta Bansion (female human):* A bad tempered ex-harlot with big ears, swab, attitude:* Hostile*
*Fipps Chumlett (male human): *A fat, pushy bully with a shaved head, swab, attitude: *Hostile*
*Jaundiced Jape (male half-orc):* A humorless, greedy half-orc mute, swab, attitude: *Hostile*
*Maheem (male human): *A big Rahadoumi with a permanent scowl, rigger, attitude: *Hostile*
*Slippery Sy Lonegan (female human):* An unhinged murderer who fled to sea to escape the gallows, rigger, attitude:* Hostile*
*Tam “Narwhal” Tate (male dwarf ): *An old friend of Master Scourge with a large, ugly nose, rigger, attitude: *Hostile*
*Jakes Magpie (male human):* A known thief, swab, attitude:* Hostile*[/sblock]

        *GM:*  You head to bed about 20 minutes after 10 PM. I assume you want to rest until about 5:00 AM, correct? In that case, go ahead and make your initial post for tomorrow morning.     
[sblock=Reward]+100 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 28, 2012)

Jhiv rises in time to prepare spells and be on deck before the morning bell ceases.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 2/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, 1 point of Con Damage (-1 hp) [1 point heals during work day][/sblock]







*OOC:*


Do you want me to go back and give Queepod the Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Harpoon) feat and make him a harpoon fighter?  Improved Grapple has Imp. Unarmed Strike as a pre-req. so it would take a dump feat to get it, but it might not be needed for the build.  It might be kind of cool as from a story-telling standpoint, but I don't think the harpoon and grapple would be that effective as a combat style.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:00)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The second day begins...

You wake up early enough, and prepare your spells amidst the snoring and snorting. Your trance like meditation takes an hour, and by the time you are finished, it is nearly time to report to deck. Most of the other sailors have awakened and shuffled out by this time, and you are one of the few sailors left in the hold.

As you begin to move towards the stairs, the gongs of the clock begin to echo across the ship. Mere seconds after the bell tolls to summon the crew on deck, four pirates - Aretta Bansion, Fips Chumlett, Jaundiced Jape, and Slippery Sy Lonegan - move as if they mean to block your path. As you try to make your way past, the fat bully, Fipps, pushes you in the chest and laughs, _*"In a hurry?"

*_A handful of other pirates stop on the stairs and turn at this remark, loitering in anticipation. Though none of your assailants have weapons drawn, it doesn't look like they'll be satisfied with just throwing insults. Since the bronze clock has already begun its song, you know you have less than a minute to get to the deck, or you're probably looking at another day of lashes.

        *GM:*  You have 10 rounds to get past these thugs and report for duty. Roll initiative!


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

"It turns out I am."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:00)_ [Round 1]
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Aretta just stands on the stairs alongside the other pirates with her arms crossed, waiting.

[sblock=Actions]*Aretta:* Delay.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]19     Aretta         ??/??/??     ??/??    Delayed
16     Jhiv           14/14/10     8/8      Flat-footed
10     Jape           ??/??/??     ??/??    Flat-footed
06     Fipps          ??/??/??     ??/??    Flat-footed
06     Sy             ??/??/??     ??/??    Flat-footed
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Jhiv is up. How does he respond?


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

"And what is it I can do for you today?"[sblock=Actions]*Full Round Action:* Delay
*Free Action:* Speak[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

None of the pirates answer you, instead just choosing to wait on the stairs.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

"Well, If no one has anything to say I really must head on up to the deck."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:06)_ [Round 2]
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

_*"No one is stopping you, Fish."*_ Aretta spits on the floor of the hold with a scowl, right at your feet. You find that you can't move past the pirates.

[sblock=Actions]*Pirates:* Delay.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]19     Aretta         ??/??/??     ??/??    Delayed
16     Jhiv           14/14/10     8/8      Delayed
10     Jape           ??/??/??     ??/??    Delayed
06     Fipps          ??/??/??     ??/??    Delayed
06     Sy             ??/??/??     ??/??    Delayed
```
[/sblock][sblock=Combat Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Jhiv still has command of the initiative, but time is ticking.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


1 Hero Point used





"Well if that's all, I'll see you on deck," Jhiv says as he tumbles through the group and walks off.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:20)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The thugs are caught completely off guard by your acrobatic leaps, rolls, and tumbles, and by the time they're ready to react, you are already well past the spectators that were clogging the upper part of the stairs.

The spectators give a round of applause, and the four pirates harassing you can't seem to work their way past to pursue, in no small part because the giant Queepod doesn't seem to want to give them a berth.

You round past the simpleton Owlbear Hartshorn, up the second flight of stairs to the officers' quarters, and out the doors to the fresh morning air and low fog hanging on the main deck, well before the work bell has finished with its tolls. Master Scourge is there directing other swabs, but when he turns around, he seems very surprised to see you at first, then he becomes absolutely infuriated, before storming off to another corner of the deck. Sandara Quinn spots you as you come jaunting out of the hold, and she gives you a friendly wink.

[sblock=Reward]+200 XP[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 29, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:06:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You walk over to where Plugg is divvying out the day's tasks to the riggers. When he spots you, he says, _*"Back for more, are we Fishman? I'd thought you'd retire from the sea life after yesterday.

"By the way, you did a piss-poor job on the rigging yesterday, so perhaps you aren't cut out for a rigger's job afterall." *_He motions to where the rigging you worked on hangs in a generally sorry state; it is not how you left it the day before. _*"Today, I think I'll have you try something a little easier. You're on line work today. Make sure you finish all of it before reporting to Fishguts." *_Having said this, Plugg moves on, and leaves you to your duties. 

[sblock=Line Work]Generally considered one of the hardest jobs on the ship (next to mainsail duties and bilge work), line work involves hard work hoisting and lowering sails. The job requires a Profession (sailor) check. At the end of your shift you must make a Constitution check to avoid becoming fatigued (DC 5 + 1 for each hour worked). Neither of the other two riggers assigned line work alongside you today are at least friendly (Barefoot Samms Toppin and Slippery Sy Lonegan), so you gain no bonus on your Profession (sailor) check. Your result determines how long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Sailor Result   Time
[/B]5 or less       3d6+2 hours
6 to 10         3d4+2 hours
11 to 15        2d4+2 hours
16 to 20        1d4+2 hours
20 or higher    1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 29, 2012)

Jhiv sets to so that he can go start in the galley.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, fatigued, 1 point of Con Damage (-1 hp) [1 point heals during work day][/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 30, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (11:10:00)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

[sblock=FatiguedIn addition to the normal penalties you take while fatigued, you are considered distracted for any skill checks you make while on a pirate ship.[/sblock]
The line work was as difficult as you thought it would be, and your back, already sore from yesterday's lashes, is truly aching now. Nevertheless, you decide to report for cooking duty. Fortunately, when you arrive you find that Fishguts is mostly sober.

*"Here early today aren't ye?"  *he says as you walk into the galley. *"I 'aven't even gathered the lunch rations yet. I suppose we can get started on the evenin' victuals, though. Will ye get me a larder of cod from there in th' 'old?" * 

As you look into the middle hold, it is not readily apparent which box, barrel, or crate you should be looking in. Kroop deosn't seem to be much help... *"Ah, mate, it's in thar somewhere. Jus' poke around a bit."*

[sblock=Gather Ingredients]You assist Kroop in gathering ingredients for the day's meal, requiring a  Perception check. Your result determines how long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Perception Result    Time
[/B]5 or less            10d6 minutes
6 to 10              5d6 minutes
11 to 15             3d6 minutes
16 to 20             1d6 minutes
20 or higher         1 minute
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 30, 2012)

"..."  Jhiv returns with the mess of cod after looking around for it for a few minutes.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (11:19:00)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

After finding the cod, you notice that you empty the larder when you collect the food. As you return with the armful of fish, you hear Kroop talking with someone. Once you enter the galley, you can see that a female half-orc peers out of a 3-foot-square serving hatch in the door at the back of the galley (leading to area A9).

The half-orc, Cut-Throat Grok, spots you. *"Oy now, and who is this?"

**"Ah, that'd be m' mate."

**"Really? Couldn't find a woman then?"*

*"M' cook's mate, ya' greasy cun',"* declares Fishguts incredulously. As she laughs, Kroop turns to you and says shortly, *"Well then, ye should be gettin' t' work." *All during the preparation of the meal, Kroop and Grok trade laughs and insults, and consume more and more alcohol.

[sblock=Cooking]You assist Kroop in preparing the day's meal, requiring a  Profession (cooking) or intelligence check. If Kroop is sober enough,  you gain a +10 bonus on the roll (this replaces the +3 total bonus that  you can get from the kitchen and cookbook). Otherwise, you must make do  by yourself. How well you roll  determines how long the task will take  and how well the food is prepared:
	
	



```
[B]Cooking Result  Time                 Food Quality
[/B]5 or less       Until "Bloody Hour"  Very Poor
6 to 10         2d4+1 hours          Poor
11 to 15        3d4+1 hours          Average
16 to 20        2d4+1                Good
20 or higher    1d4+1 hours          Very Good
```
After you know your Cooking results, consult the chart and make a  roll to determine how  long you spent cooking. Whether or not you  finish entirely, the food will be served during the "bloody hour" and  the food quality automatically counts as two steps lower than your roll  would have normally qualified for.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

"I'll get right on it.  Pleasure to meet you, by the way," Jhiv says as to Grok as he starts cooking.  "I'm Jhiv, and you must be the legendary quartermaster."  As the meal comes together Jhiv tries to steer the conversation towards Grok and what she's like and so on.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv said:
			
		

> As the meal comes together Jhiv tries to steer the conversation towards Grok and what she's like and so on.




*"Aye, I be the quartermaster. Why do ye ask?"*
        *GM:*  Make a Diplomacy check.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (15:19:00)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The half-orc is easy enough to talk to, and with Kroop joking around with you and contributing to the stories, you discover a bit about Grok.

[sblock=Cut-Throat Grok] Cut-throat Grok is the Wormwood’s quartermaster, a no-nonsense character with a huge scar across her neck. Growing up among pirates is tough for anyone unusual, and Grok got her scar fighting a gang of cutthroats in the alleys of Port Peril who robbed her and left her for dead when she was only 11 years old. Grok is a reedy half-orc who favors dark clothing. She carries a notched greataxe and an array of throwing axes hangs from her belt. Grok frequently grins toothily, and uses appalling curse words, particularly when drunk. Grok is renowned for being tough, and she doesn’t suffer fools, but she is a close friend of Ambrose Kroop, whom she sees as someone who’s had even worse luck than she’s had.

Grok is usually found in the quartermaster’s store (area A9) during the day. In the evenings, she locks the store and carouses on deck, drinking and gambling with the other pirates before returning to her cabin (area A7) to sleep it off.

Grok loves unusual drink and fine songs, and a character who provides her with at least 20 gp worth of alcohol that isn’t rum or who makes a successful DC 15 Perform (song) check gains a +4 bonus on all checks made to influence her. If Grok is made friendly, she allows the PCs into the quartermaster’s store after normal hours, where PCs can negotiate for equipment with her.

Everyone aboard the _Wormwood_ knows that the quartermaster, Cut-Throat Grok, oversees equipment and booty, which is where your possessions currently are. Grok is used to dealing with impressed sailors’ requests for the return of their personal equipment, and always tells such persons that their goods are now the captain’s booty. However, there are three ways such items might be recovered.

On a successful Bluff check, Grok returns 10 gp worth of a PC’s equipment for every point by which the PC’s Bluff check exceeds her Sense Motive result. As Grok is also incredibly superstitious, anyone using superstition to bluff the quartermaster gains a +4 circumstance bonus on Bluff checks against her (this is how Sandara recovered her gear so quickly). You cannot try to bluff Grok more than once in a 24-hour period.

In addition, you are also free to purchase or barter for items from the quartermaster’s store, including gear other than your starting equipment.

Finally, you can try theft, but stealing from the store can be very risky. You might have options where this route is the most successful.






[/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Cut-Throat Grok is now friendly![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+100 XP[/sblock]

Since your cooking shift is over, you are free to do as you please until Bloody Hour at 17:42. Any action that takes longer than this automatically fails, unless you want to risk showing up late.

[sblock=Daytime Ship Actions]
	
	



```
[B]Activity       Time           Check          Effects
[/B]Take a Nap     X hours        None           You gain a +X bonus to your Constitution check to avoid fatigue for taking additional nighttime ship actions tonight.
Influence      1d4 hours      Diplomacy      Attempt to improve the attitude of a crew member.
Gather Info    1d4 hours      Diplomacy      Attempt to learn something about a crew member or the ship in general.
Sneak          1d4 hours      Perception     Explore one area of the ship (take 20 on Stealth and make a Perception check or other skill).
Explore        1d4 hours      Stealth        Explore one area of the ship (make a Stealth check and take 20 on Perception or other skill).
Steal          10d12 minutes  Disable Device Attempt to open a locked  door or locker (make a Disable Device check and a Stealth check).
Spy            10d6 minutes   Perception     Eavesdrop on a specific pirate or officer (make a Stealth check and a Perception check).
Shop           10d6 minutes   Diplomacy      Visit the quartermaster's store and barter for gear (make one Diplomacy, Appraise, or Bluff check).
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  This should give you plenty to think about. On Day 3, even more options open up for you.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv tries to get in the good graces of Rosie Cusswell in the time he has left before Bloody Hour.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, straps, pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, belt pouches, saddle bags, etc.) 
*Current Encumbrance *8.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 44 lbs Heavy Load 87 lbs Max 130 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, fatigued[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (16:21:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Rosie is none too pleased to see you initially, as you are obviously experiencing the brunt of the officers' vitriol. However, your charm still allows you to win a new potential ally.

[sblock=Rosie Cusswell]Short but fierce, Rosie Cusswell has more muscles than most of the crew, and a fouler mouth than all of them put together. Rosie is from Port Peril, and like you was impressed onto the_ Wormwood’s_ crew. She has been on board 3 days and has already made her mark by threatening to chop off the hand of anyone who messes with her with her beloved handaxe. She has a healthy hatred of Mr. Plugg and Master Scourge, who did not take her threats kindly. Rosie loathes the attention of Conchobhar Shortstone, but secretly quite likes his style.






[/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Rosie is now friendly![/sblock]

As you are winding down your conversation, Rosie has a request for you, _*"I was able to get me damn handaxe back, and these arseheads won't be touching it again lest I chop their rotten sausages off." *_She looks forlorn, but continues with a profanity laced tirade, _*"I can't talk the flea-infested orc-bi'ch into giving me f---n' fiddle back. If you get a chance with that ----- tongue of ----- of yours you can ----- -----. Maybe then she'll ----- give me the ------ ------ of ------- in ------ my ----- fiddle."*_ With that, she storms off.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv goes to see Grok, in hopes that he can get Rosie's fiddle back to improve crew morale as a whole.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv said:
			
		

> Jhiv goes to see Grok, in hopes that he can get Rosie's fiddle back to improve crew morale as a whole.




        *GM:*  Shopping takes 10d6 minutes per check. To recover Rosie's fiddle without resorting to theft you have 3 options:


Purchase  the masterwork fiddle outright for 115 gp.
Make a Diplomacy check (or an Appraise check with a +5 bonus, trained only) to barter for a lower price.
Make a Bluff check against Grok's Sense Motive and exceed her roll by 10.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv tries to talk Grok down from the price.


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

*"So you play fiddle, eh. I'm sure the lads'll like that. Cause you're friends with Fishguts, I can do 100."
*


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

"While I'm here, I've been meaning to talk to you about my gear.  You see, I have the eye of the Pirate Queen upon me because of how I came into this world.  She takes an interest in what happens to me and I would hate to see you suffer her ill will because you happen to be in possession of what I came on board with.  It would be better for both of us if I just kept the gear in my footlocker."


----------



## Redbadge (Jul 31, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:26:00)_
_Quartermaster's Store, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Cut-Throat looks uneasily at you, seeing as you are so sincere. *"You people and your Pirate Queen. Here, just leave me be." *She shoves your gear at you in exasperation, before adding, *"That fiddle'll still be for sale later if you decide you want it. Right now, I've got to help Grok get the rum rations ready."

*        *GM:*  The store is now closed. Select up to 130 gp worth of your starting equipment to recover.


----------



## BudroThePious (Jul 31, 2012)

Jhiv recovers his: leather armor, rapier, sap, dagger, 20 arrows, belt pouch, masterwork backpack, small steel mirror, fishhook, thieves' tools, twine (fishing line).  This leaves his shortbow.  He recovered a total cost of 125 g, 1 s, 1 c.

Jhiv takes his possessions and puts them in his footlocker except the belt pouch which he puts on.  He then goes back up on deck for the Bloody Hour.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Arrows (20), Backpack (Masterwork), Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50 ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, fatigued[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:42:01), Bloody Hour_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

[sblock=Reward]Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, 20 Arrows, Belt Pouch, Masterwork Backpack, Small Steel Mirror, Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Fishing Twine, Footlocker, Lock, and Key[/sblock]

The clock's gongs sound out at 17:42, drawing the crew like moths to a flame. Scourge and Plugg arrive quickly enough, and though you are not slated for punishment tongiht, Scourge stills seems poised to dish out _something_. His whip stretches uncoiled at his side as he addresses the anxious crowd.

*"Tis' the Bloody Hour once more. Th' line looms large this evenin', as we 'ave four scallywags to discipline. Aretta Bansion! Fipps Chumlett! Jaundiced Jape! Slippery Sy Lonegan!" *As he calls out the names, each pirate hesitantly steps forward. You are surprised by the names, as it didn't seem like their hostilities this morning were likely to be punished. Perhaps Scourge wasn't behind it, or more like he wants to cover up his involvement by appearing to enact discipline.

The master-at-arms continues, *"For dereliction of duty, I assign the punishment of three lashes each!"* The pronouncement of the "crime" suddenly hits you. These pirates aren't being lashed for trying to assault you; they're being lashed because they failed to!

Over the next several minutes, the crack of the whip and the cries of the crowd ring out over the ocean water. The pirates comport themselves well enough, and none of them pass out. After each receives their punishment, and are unbound and helped down from the whipping post, they look to you with malice in their eyes.

Once the bloody hour is concluded, everyone files below decks for rum and rations.

        *GM:*  The night is yours, Jhiv!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 1, 2012)

Jhiv casts _Purify Food and Drink_ on the rum while no one is looking and then drinks it.  He then tries to find out anything he can about *Maheem*.  After this Jhiv goes to bed, being barely able to get 8 hours of rest by skipping his spell preparation for the day.







*OOC:*


If the DM determines that Jhiv does not have enough time to Gather Information and get 8 hours of rest then Jhiv will cut the Gather Information attempt short (no useful information obtained) in order to get the rest.

Do you want the sorceress (Marina) to be have 20 Charisma.  Right now she is statted out for 18, but since she hasn't done anything in game I could go back and change her.

Does Jhiv need to work to improve Elias', Marina's, and Queepod's attitude?  If so I thought about getting Grok's attitude to helpful then helping the NPC's get their gear back (either by using aid another with Marina [and superstition, at DM's choice], or by having Elias and Queepod use aid another and let me do the talking.)  Elias' blunderbuss should probably count for 0 g because it's broken for everyone but him.

Are you going to allow Diplomacy checks to get Grok to just give me stuff, per the skill?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

Jhiv said:
			
		

> If the DM determines that Jhiv does not have enough time to Gather Information and get 8 hours of rest then Jhiv will cut the Gather Information attempt short (no useful information obtained) in order to get the rest.




Let's see... Bloody Hour started at 5:42 PM and lasted about 30 minutes.  If you started soliciting information about Maheem right as rum and  rations started, the the sum total of your Gather Information check and a  full 8 hours of sleep afterwards (to recover from fatigue) comes to a  little over 12 hours, or until about 6:15 AM in the morning. The fact that you  had to cut short your research, combined with your generally poor  Diplomacy check, means that you will have gathered the minimal  information (provided in the next update).


			
				Jhiv said:
			
		

> Do you want the sorceress (Marina) to be have 20 Charisma.  Right now she is statted out for 18, but since she hasn't done anything in game I could go back and change her.




Her current status is fine, and probably more appropriate.



			
				Jhiv said:
			
		

> Does Jhiv need to work to improve Elias', Marina's, and Queepod's attitude?  If so I thought about getting Grok's attitude to helpful then helping the NPC's get their gear back (either by using aid another with Marina [and superstition, at DM's choice], or by having Elias and Queepod use aid another and let me do the talking.)  Elias' blunderbuss should probably count for 0 g because it's broken for everyone but him.




Elias, Marina, and Queepod automatically started at friendly. However, you will have to have _some_ sort of interaction with them before they can be raised to helpful. In general, these characters are working on their own to get their gear back, but if you can recover some of their more important items (blunderbuss, axe, etc.), you can automatically improve their attitude to helpful.



			
				Jhiv said:
			
		

> Are you going to allow Diplomacy checks to get Grok to just give me stuff, per the skill?




If you can get Grok to helpful, you'll be able to use Diplomacy in place of Bluff to recover gear (as well as get loans).


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 1, 2012)

_Oathday, 19 Desnus, 4712 AR (21:15:10)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

After a long day, your fatigue finally caught up to you, but not before you tried to find out information about the pirate Maheem. Since he is the quiet sort, and not overly friendly with any of the crew, it was difficult to make much headway:

[sblock=Maheem]This male human is a big Rahadoumi with a permanent scowl. He is covered with various types of tattoos, all of them professionally and artistically rendered. His size and strength served him well as you observed him over the course of the evening, as he is particularly fond of arm-wrestling and defeated all challengers with a scoff and a scowl. Though he challenged Queepod, the half-giant was not interested, and Maheem was dissapointed in all the subsequent takers.[/sblock]

While watching the first part of the evening's events unfold, you were able to subtly purify your share of rum ration. You discovered that this tactic was easier to hide than merely tipping it (+2 Stealth bonus) and no one was the wiser when you drank the perfectly harmless resulting liquid.

An hour before you would eventually head to bed (20:15), a pirate was dragged through the middle hold kicking and screaming. Scourge was supervising the two pirates escorting him, saying *"Throw 'em in the bilges. We'll deal with 'em on the morrow."* Plugg followed, observing the scene smugly. Asking around a bit, you discovered that the pirate, Jakes Magpie, was caught stealing from the quartermaster's store.

Though you wanted to stay up and continue your investigations longer, your eye lids kept drooping after the day's intense manual labor, so you decided to go ahead and retire to your hammock in the crew berths.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Assuming that nothing more happens out of the ordinary, Jhiv gets up and reports for duty on deck on time and well rested.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)  Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Arrows (20), Backpack (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50 ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The third day begins...

You wake up having fully recovered from fatigue, and fortunately your trip from hammock to deck is uneventful this morning.

Plugg is moderately distracted this morning, and only assigns you general repair work, a task sometimes shared by riggers and swabs.

[sblock=General Repairs]Things constantly tear or break aboard the ship and need repairs. You are working on one of the spare sails today, which needs some sewing, and some rope, which needs splicing. You sit on the deck with Barefoot Samms Toppin, Shivikah, and Fat Fipps Chumlett, working on the sail and ropes. Since none of these crewmembers are at least friendly, you gain no bonus on your Profession (sailor) check:
	
	



```
[B]Sailor Result   Time
[/B]5 or less       3d6+1 hours
6 to 10         3d4+1 hours
11 to 15        2d4+1 hours
16 to 20        1d4+1 hours
20 or higher    1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Work Options]You've unlocked new work options! While working, choose one of the following options to apply:

*Work Normally**:* Make normal checks.
*Work Diligently: *You automatically get the best possible check on your work result, but you become fatigued. You make normal time checks. You can’t use this option if you are already fatigued.
*Work Hastily:* You make work checks at a -4 penalty, and are considered distracted, but the result of any time checks are halved. Working hastily fatigues you, and you cannot use this option if you are already fatigued.
*Chat: *You can make an influence check against any crew member you are working with, but you take a -2 penalty to the work check and the Diplomacy, Bluff, or Intimidate check. You are considered distracted while chatting.
*Shirk: *You can conduct any daytime ship action (except nap) while you go about your normal duties, but you take a -4 penalty on your work checks and are considered distracted. Roll time for the work actions normally, but count only half the time of the ship action you choose to take while shirking.
*Slack Off:* You make work checks at a -X penalty, and are considered distracted. You gain a +X/2 bonus to your next Constitution check made before tomorrow morning to avoid fatigue.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Jhiv gets to work on the repair, not devoting too much time to chatting or shirking.  After he finishes he heads over to the galley.







*OOC:*


Work normally, take 10


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (09:08:33)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You walk into the galley, but Fishguts does not greet you like usual. He lies face up at the foot of his stool, surrounded by numerous empty bottles and snoring heavily. Grok peers groggily out of the shop window, and she doesn't look in much better shape.

She laughs drunkenly when she spots you, *"Heh, heh, sorry. I done drunk him into the floor again... uhhhh."* She grunts as she slides back down into the quartermaster's store.

        *GM:*  Time to take initiative, Jhiv!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Jhiv attempts to rouse Fishguts.  "Well damnit all, wake up you bum."  Jhiv casts Remove Sickness on Fishguts to see if that helps the situation.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (09:08:45)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

[sblock=Kroop's Alcohol]*ALCOHOL
Type *drug (ingested); *Addiction* minor, Fortitude DC 0
*Effect *1 hour; +1 temporary hitpoint; see drunkenness
*Damage* -1 penalty to wisdom for 1d4 hours

*Drunkenness*
Alcohol is treated as a specialized poison.  Ales and wines have a fortitude save DC of 5, most human spirits a 10, and dwarven or  special spirits have a DC of 15.  Like most poisons, continued “doses”  increase the DC of subsequent checks by 2 each. 

*Inebriation:* When a  character consumes alcoholic beverages in excess, they go through  gradual states of inebriation.  Characters can consume a number of drinks in one hour equal to one plus his constitution modifier without having to make any checks.  As  soon he exceeds this amount, characters must make  checks for each alcoholic beverage to avoid entering Stage I of  inebriation.

*Stage I*: After a failed fort save at the DC of the beverage being consumed, the  character becomes sickened for 1d4 hours.

*Stage II*: Upon entering Stage II, the character must immediately make a  second Fort save at the DC of the beverage that caused them to enter this stage.  Failure indicates taking  1d8 nonlethal damage and becoming nauseated for 2d4 hours.

*Stage III*:After a failed fort save while continuing to drink while in Stage II, the character becomes unconscious for 3d4 hours.

*Hangovers*: If a character reaches Stage II or III of inebriation, they must make a Fortitude save  at a DC of what they were drinking when the effects of the nausea or unconsciousness wears off, or become  hungover for 1d4+1 hours. Hungover characters are fatigued, but undertaking any activity which  requires a check or concentration (attacks, saving throws, skills, casting spells) cause them to become exhausted.[/sblock]
Casting your spell finally allows you to awaken the cook. Fishguts sits up in a bluster, *"Huh, wot now? Wazzit goin' on? Unnhhh, why does my head hurt so much?" *He shakes his head, and suddenly his eyes brighten. *"Jhiv-buddy, wot are you doin' here. Is it that time already?"*

        *GM:*  The first save was versus hangover. Your suppression of the drunkenness lasts for 10 minutes. If Kroop had failed the hangover save, not only would he have been fatigued for the duration of the spell, but he would have to save to avoid lapsing back into unconsciousness at the end. Since he made the save, once the spell has run its course, he will make another save to avoid lapsing into a hangover instead. All penalties are suppressed until that time.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

"Alright Fishguts, what do we have to do today?"


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 2, 2012)

*"Huh?" *says the man as he struggles to rise from the floor.* "Oh, well, ye should prolly gather s'more fish first. If ye used th' last o' it yesterday, ye'll need to catch more."

*[sblock=Fishing]You must restock the fish stores using the ship's nets. How many day's worth of food you want to catch determines the bonus you get on your Survival check. If you use Profession (fisherman) instead of Survival, you gain an additional +5 bonus (trained only). Choose one:
*1 Day's Worth of Fish: *+10
*2 Day's Worth of Fish: *+5
*3 Day's Worth of Fish: *+0
*4 Day's Worth of Fish: *-5
*5 Day's Worth of Fish: *-10
*Etc.* ...
Your result determines how  long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Survival Result   Time
[/B]0 or less         2d4+8 hours
1 to 5            2d4+6 hours
6 to 10           2d4+4 hours
11 to 15          2d4+2 hours
16 to 20          2d4 hours
21 to 25          2d4-1 hours
26 to 30          1d4 hours
31 or higher      10d12 minutes
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 2, 2012)

Jhiv decides to go ahead and try to get 3 days worth of fish.  When he's done he takes 2 days worth down to the hold and the rest he brings back to the galley.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (12:10:02)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

*"I'm glad yer back, Jhiv," *Ambrose says uneasily, his head in his hands. *"I ain't feeling so hot. You'll have to take th' lead on this one."

*[sblock=Cooking]You prepare today's meal, with the barely reliable help of Fishguts. Since Kroop is hungover,  he can only serve as a sous-chef at best. You make a Profession (cooking) check with an additional +5 bonus (+2 aid another, +2 masterwork kitchen, +1 cookbook). How well you roll  determines how long the task will take  and how well the food is prepared:
	
	



```
[B]Cooking Result  Time                 Food Quality
[/B]5 or less       Until "Bloody Hour"  Very Poor
6 to 10         3d4+1 hours          Poor
11 to 15        2d4+1 hours          Average
16 to 20        2d4 hours            Good
20 or higher    1d4+1 hours          Very Good
```
After you know your Cooking results, consult the chart and make a  roll to determine how  long you spent cooking. Whether or not you  finish entirely, the food will be served during the "bloody hour" and  the food quality automatically counts as two steps lower than your roll  would have normally qualified for.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

Jhiv starts in the cooking, being careful to not make many loud noises.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:42:01)_,_ Bloody Hour_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Despite working for several hours, the food just isn't coming out so well. *"Damn-it. Just slide it all in to the pot. Might as well throw these in, as well." *Fishguts scrapes a chopping board full of chopped fish heads into a pot of over-flowing, boiling gray broth. This is apparently one of the nights where the chef will live up to his name. *"Tis all m' fault Jhiv. I'll a take the full responsibility." *He shakes his head, *"After you did such a ship-shape job fishing, too."

*Hearing the sound of the clock begin to gong, the man dismisses you with a wave of his hand. *"You'd better get up on deck. Don't want to get you in any more trouble than wots already comin'."*
*
*


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

Jhiv heads up on deck for Bloody Hour.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:43:11)_,_ Bloody Hour_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Once you arrive on deck, the crew is already gathered around Master Scourge and Mister Plugg, who are interrogating the pitiful Jakes Magpie, who is fatigued, ragged, beaten, and sweat-covered.

_*"And do you admit to unlawful thievery aboard the *_*Wormwood?"

*_*"Aye, I do," *_declares Jakes, before spitting in the first mate's face.

Plugg flies into a rage more furious than you've ever seen him, roaring, _*"KEELHAUL 'EM!"

*_Scourge beams. *"You heard 'em folks; we're in fer a special show t'night."*

Scourge and Plugg direct some other pirates, as Jakes is tied by the feet by a length of rope that  runs down the port side and under the hull of _the Wormwood_. The other  end of the rope comes up the starboard side and over an arm of the main  mast. 

Master Scourge, Mister Plugg, and a handful of his picked men, many of whom you recognize as those who tried to assault you, grab the starboard rope and wait  for Plugg's signal. The ship is deadly quiet as the crew almost  holds it's breath in anticipation. You notice that Captain Harrigan and a couple of his most trusted officers observe quietly from the poop deck.

*"Jakes Magpie, for thievery and deception... I assign twelve furlongs!" *With that Scourge gives a solid push and the thief flips over the bulwark and into the water. The splash is nearly drowned out by the roar of the crowd.

The crew starts to chant as Scourge, Plugg, and their men pull.

_1..... *pull*
2..... *pull* 
3..... *pull*
4..... *pull*
5..... *pull*
6..... *pull*
7..... *pull*
8..... *pull*
9..... *pull*_

Most of the crew runs to the starboard side and looks over the rails.

_10.... *pull*
11.... *pull*
12.... *pull*_

[sblock=DC 15 Perception]You notice the relish with which Mister Plugg, in particular, tugs at the rope as the unfortunate Magpie is dragged under the ship for a full two minutes. You are finding more and more that he is a sadistic bastard.[/sblock]
With a few more hefty tugs, Jakes Magpie is pulled from the water. His body rises above the deck, swaying and dripping seawater mixed with blood.  Cuts run up and down his body and his clothing is almost a heap of  worthless rags hanging in tatters. In addition, his face has the bluish tinge of  someone who has drowned.

Habbly Quarne, the “Stitchman”, moves slowly on his wooden leg over to where Jakes hangs. _*"Dead!"*_ he cries, looking back to the mate.

[sblock=DC 15 Heal]You estimate that Jakes took about 24 points of slashing damage, in addition to drowning.[/sblock]
Suddenly, Captain Harrigan raises one arm for attention, and Plugg immediately defers to him. His voice, though even and almost quiet, still rings out across the awestruck ship and crew. *"Let the man feed the sharks of the Jeopardy." *With that, he turns away, confident that the lesson is not lost on anyone.

The body is cut down and left to drop into the water. As it floats away  in _the Wormwood's_ wake, Fishguts comes up to the deck from below.*"Soup's on!"

*As you stand amidst the mostly jubilant crew heading below-decks, you can't help but notice that the bloody body has already been set upon by voracious sharks. Sandara Quinn, Elias du Prix, Rosie Cusswell, and a few others catch your look, and each sports a solemn face.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

After the keelhauling, Jhiv _purifies_ his rum ration [taking 10] then goes to check on Grok.  He attempts to improve her attitude [taking 10].  After this he goes to sleep so that he can get up and prepare spells before first bell to be on deck on time.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)   Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Arrows (20), Backpack  (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50  ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 0/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Fireday, 20 Desnus, 4712 AR (21:58:19)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

During your evening attempt to further influence Grok, you found she was very receptive, particularly in light of your cooking ordeal, which she knows she contributed to.

[sblock=Cut-Throat Grok]You can now negotiate for starting gear using Diplomacy checks. Recovering a crew member's starting equipment is considered simple aid (DC +0), a loan of goods worth up to 150 gp is considered lengthy aid (DC +5), and a loan of 300 gp worth of equipment is considered dangerous aid that could result in punishment, since she might get keelhauled herself for theft (DC +15).[/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Cut-Throat Grok is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+100 XP[/sblock]

Over dinner and rations the angry crew soundly berate you for the quality of the meal, and they administer several rope bashes to both you and Kroop. You took 4 points of nonlethal damage, which easily heals overnight. Regardless, food is still food, and the crew generally eat what they are given, no matter the results of your cooking, though they still complain loudly and frequently.

After that, you head to your hammock, with thoughts of performing better on the morrow.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:05:29)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Day 4 begins...

The first part of the morning is uneventful, but once you reach the deck, a stifling and humid morning hits you. Already hot, the day will eventually grow to almost 90 degrees.









*OOC:*


Though not quite at the level of "very hot" (Core Rulebook 444), you still receive a -1 penalty to all work checks, Constitution checks, and Fortitude saves, due to the nature of your work today.







Once you see Plugg, you see that he once again has that look he gets so often, filling you with a bit of dread. _*"Ah, here you are Fish-man. You did so well at line work the other day... why don't you keep at it today?"

*_[sblock=Line Work]Generally considered one of the hardest jobs on the  ship (next to mainsail duties and bilge work), line work involves hard  work hoisting and lowering sails. The job requires a Profession (sailor)  check. At the end of your shift you must make a Constitution check to  avoid becoming fatigued (DC 5 + 1 for each hour worked). Today, you notice that you are working alone, making the job tougher (-2 to checks). Your result determines how  long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Sailor Result   Time
[/B]5 or less       3d6+2 hours
6 to 10         3d4+2 hours
11 to 15        2d4+2 hours
16 to 20        1d4+2 hours
20 or higher    1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

Jhiv sighs and gets to work.  Once he gets done he heads off to the galley.







*OOC:*


Taking 10, Result 16





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)    Leather Armor, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Arrows (20), Backpack   (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50   ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Fatigued, Hot[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 3, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:10:31)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The line work, combined with the heat, make for some pretty miserable work. However, you are interrupted about two hours into your toil, having completed only about half of Plugg's assigned tasks.

Young Jack Scrimshaw rushes onto deck with an ashen face, yelling to Mister Plugg, _*"Mister Plugg! Mister Plugg!"

*_Plugg looks annoyed, _*"What is it lad? Can't you see that I'm directing the fish today?"

*_Jack continues on, nearly breathless, _*"I was down in cleanin' out th' bilges, n' somethin' bit me. Somethin' big." *_He brandishes a red and swollen arm, with bloody red teeth marks, like needles.

Upon seeing this, Plugg's frown turns into a smile. _*"Something big, you say. Well, we'll need some volunteers to go ahead and clean that out of there."

"Fish-man!" *_he exclaims, _*"Why don't you step right up?" *_He thinks for a moment before adding, _*"Go ahead and take those others down into the bilges with you, the ones that were with you, the dwarf and giant and woman."

*_He turns to go bother someone else for once, but stops to add, _*"And don't take too long about it either. You still need to report to Fishguts, and the Captain is not going to stand for another meal like last night's."

*_        *GM:*  Your line work only lasted 2 hours. Thus, you passed your Fatigue check.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 3, 2012)

"I'm going to get some of my gear before we go down there," Jhiv says as he heads to his footlocker.  After gearing up he looks around at the others, "Are we ready?  You might want to bring one of those axes with you."  Jhiv gestures to several handaxes scattered throughout the hold.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *16, touch 14, FF 12 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Rapier +4 (1d6/18-20)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +4 (1d4/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Sap +4 (1d6) [nonlethal]*
Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +4 (1d4/19-20)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *Leather Armor (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) Rapier, Sap, Dagger, [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *31 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-footed, Hot[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 4, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:20:29)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Elias, Queepod, and Marina follow you down below decks. The dwarf and half-giant both bring one of the handaxes conveniently lying around. Once you arrive in the lower hold, at the top of the ladder leading to the bilges, the sorceress casts _light _on a loose piece of debris. Queepod hefts open the trap door right behind the mainmast, and Marina drops the illuminated object into the bilges. As you all look down into the foul, dank pit, Marina turns to you and says seductively, _*"So... who's first?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

"I was thinking Queepod, myself, Elias, then you,"  Jhiv says as he draws his rapier.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 4, 2012)

_*"Hmmm... fine. Do we know what is down there?" *_Marina puts her fists on her hips and gives you a searching look.

Meanwhile... _*"Queepod is not scared." *_Queepod grips his axe, grabs the side of the floor, and slides down through the trap door. He drops into the bilges with a loud splash. 

Elias follows, using the ladder, saying _*"Just waitin' on you two."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

Jhiv climbs down the ladder and looks around.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 4, 2012)

You head down the ladder and Marina reluctantly follows. The bilges are blistering hot.









*OOC:*


You'll make your first Fortitude check in 1 hour.






[sblock=The Bilges]The lowest deck of the ship, the bilges are a foul, damp place with thick cobwebs above and 1–2 feet of dark, brackish water that stinks abominably below. A ladder leads up to a trap door that opens in the lower hold *(area A10)*, and a single bilge pump rests near the stern. The bilges also double as the ship’s brig, and six sets of masterwork manacles with average locks are fixed to the bulkheads in the forward portion of the deck.[/sblock]
You spot a number of discarded crates and boxes packed with straw. In addition, you spot the following in the dark waters: a buckler, an exceptional handaxe, a glass vial, a sack filled with a tarry, resin-like substance, two tindertwigs, and numerous gold coins. Dark shapes appear to ripple about just beneath the surface, but when you prod at them with your rapier, you find that they are just tricks of your otherwise sharp eyes.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

Jhiv starts getting the useful items and throwing them back up the ladder.  "Everyone look around, Jack Scrimshaw said he was attacked by something down here.  He had a red and swollen arm, with bloody red teeth marks, like needles"  Jhiv also looks to see if he can detect a hole in the bilges.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 4, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:00) _[Surprise Round]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

As you pick up the first item, a buckler, your hear a yell from Marina as something scrambles up to her leg and tries to bite her.

[sblock=Bilge Invaders]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Suddenly, Queepod grunts in surprise as well. You aren't spared, as you feel something brush up against your leg, followed by something sharp and pointy...

        *GM:*  Roll initiative!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

"Dammit, it figures."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 4, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:06) _[Round 1]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Elias and Queepod strike out at the vile creatures attacking you, but they swim very well, and the water makes them more difficult to hit. Further, the water also makes it difficult to move around easily. Nevertheless, Queepod pops the one that bit him.

[sblock=Actions]*Elias:* Attack adjacent rat (standard).
*Queepod:* Attack adjacent rat (standard).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember   AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]23     Elias        14/14/10     11/11    
09     Queepod      11/11/10     [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]/15      
05     Jhiv         16/14/12     8/8      Flat-footed
05     Dire Rat 1   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
05     Dire Rat 2   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 3   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
05     Dire Rat 4   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
05     Dire Rat 5   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
05     Dire Rat 6   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
05     Marina       13/13/10     7/7      Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Jhiv is up. What does he do?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 4, 2012)

Jhiv turns and stabs at the rat that tried to bite him. After skewering him nicely and shaking the damned thing off his blade he looks around at the others.  "Rats, why did it have to be rats?" Jhiv then readies the buckler that he was holding anyway.







*OOC:*


What is the buckler made out of?   The SRD says they are usually metal, but they could just as easily, and historically accurately, be wood or hardened leather.   If it isn't metal then I will ready it.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Attack Rat.
*Free Action:* Speak.
*Move Action:* Ready Buckler.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Rapier +4 (1d6/18-20)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +4 (1d4/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Sap +4 (1d6) [nonlethal]*
Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +4 (1d4/19-20)

*Currently Wielding *Rapier
*Current Armor *Leather Armor, Buckler, (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) Sap, Dagger, [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *31 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* Hot[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 6, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:12) _[Round 2]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You notice that the buckler you hold is quite exceptional.

The visible rat attacks Marina, but the others, if any, do not appear. The sorceress, frightened by the rat, squeels and lobs a fist of conjured acid at the vermin, but this only provokes it further. Marina receives a couple of nasty bites, and the wounds quickly become red and swollen. Instead of immediately providing aid, Elias and Queepod scan the water with axes raised and ready to strike, searching for the other rats they are fairly certian are hiding around.

[sblock=Actions]*Dire Rat 2:* Attack Marina (standard).
*Marina:* Cast _Acid Splash _against adjacent rat (standard)
*Dire Rat 2: *Attack Marina (attack of opportunity).
*Elias: *Search for rats (move). Search for rats (move).
*Queepod: *Search for rats (move). Search for rats (move).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember   AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]23     Elias        14/14/10     11/11    
09     Queepod      11/11/10     [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]/15      
05     Jhiv         17/14/13     8/8      
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 1   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
05     Dire Rat 2   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 3   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-[COLOR=Red]5[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
05     Dire Rat 4   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Dire Rat 5   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Dire Rat 6   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Marina       13/13/10     [COLOR=DarkRed]1[/COLOR]/7      [U]Filth Fever (DC 11)[/U]
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Jhiv is next!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 6, 2012)

Jhiv moves to help Marina.  He takes aim and neatly stabs the rat through the eye.  As it slides limply off his blade he looks to his companions, "Kabobs?  Marina, you might want to get back up on the stairs until I can heal you."[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to *E1* (3 squares).
*Standard Action:* Attack Rat.
*Free Action:* Speak.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP 8*/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Rapier +4 (1d6/18-20)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +4 (1d4/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Sap +4 (1d6) [nonlethal]*
Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +4 (1d4/19-20)

*Currently Wielding *Rapier
*Current Armor *Leather Armor, Buckler, (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) Sap, Dagger, [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *33.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* Hot[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:18) _[Round 3]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The water grows still and quiet, and the shadows play tricks on your eyes, bits of movement that may or may not be additional rats.

_*"Yeah... I think I will take your advice, sweetie,"*_ says Marina, sounding sickened as she makes her way back up the ladder.

_*"I'll check over here," *_says Elias as he wades further to the stern of the bilges, _*"Maybe I should work the pump... though this is suppose to be young Scrimshaw's job."

*__*"Queepod will check here,"*_ says Queepod, moving to the opposite side of the bilges. _*"See nothing."*_

[sblock=Actions]*Marina:* Climb bilge ladder (move). Climb bilge ladder (move).
*Elias: *Move to F3 (move). Search for rats (move).
*Queepod: *Move to B3 (move). Search for rats (move).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember   AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]23     Elias        14/14/10     11/11    
09     Queepod      11/11/10     [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]/15      
05     Jhiv         17/14/13     8/8      
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 1   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-[COLOR=Red]3[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 2   14/14/11[/COLOR]     [COLOR=Red]-8[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray], Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 3   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
05     Dire Rat 4   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Dire Rat 5   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Dire Rat 6   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Marina       13/13/10     [COLOR=DarkRed]1[/COLOR]/7      [U]Filth Fever (DC 11)[/U]
```
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  What's the call, Jhiv?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

"Let's see if we can bump into them, the pump would take too long.  It's kind of risky, but I don't want to be down here all day."[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Speak.
*Move Action:* Move to *F2* (3 squares).*
Move Action: *Move to* G3 *(3 squares).[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:21) _[Round 3]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

As you wade through the water, your feet, ankle, and lower legs soaking in the stagnant pool, something attacks your calf. You feel a sharp pain as needlepoints tear into your flesh.

Afterwards, the large hairy rat turns tail and tries to swim out of reach of your retaliation.
[sblock=Perception]The rat disappears under the shadowy waters.[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]*Dire Rat 6:* Bite Jhiv (attack of opportunity).
*Dire Rat 6: *Swim away from *G2 *to *D1* (move action). Attempt to hide (move action).[/sblock][sblock=Combat Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember   AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]23     Elias        14/14/10     11/11    
09     Queepod      11/11/10     [COLOR=Lime]14[/COLOR]/15      
05     Dire Rat 6   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment
05     Jhiv         17/14/13     8/8      
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 1   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 2   14/14/11[/COLOR]     [COLOR=Red]-9[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray], Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Gray]05     Dire Rat 3   14/14/11 [/COLOR]    [COLOR=Red]-7[/COLOR][COLOR=Gray]/5      Concealment, Unconscious, Dying[/COLOR]
05     Dire Rat 4   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Dire Rat 5   14/14/11     5/5      Concealment, Hidden, Delayed
05     Marina       13/13/10     [COLOR=DarkRed]1[/COLOR]/7      [U]Filth Fever (DC 11)[/U]
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  The rat provokes from Jhiv! Also, don't forget to make a Fortitude Save (DC 11).


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

Jhiv lunges forward and stabs the rat as it attempts to flee.  "He went there!"[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* (Out of Turn) Speak.
*Free Action:* (Out of Turn) Point to square *D1*.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


I want to say something to the effect of, "To hell with this.  Marina, start casting light on things and throwing them into the water (on the intersections of gridlines) so we can see these damned rats."  How long would it take in game time to say that and can I say it out of turn?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

BudroThePious said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I want to say something to the effect of, "To hell with this.  Marina, start casting light on things and throwing them into the water (on the intersections of gridlines) so we can see these damned rats."  How long would it take in game time to say that and can I say it out of turn?




        *GM:*  *Speaking In-Character:* Your character can speak as a free action.  However, there are limits to the amount that you can say in one round.  You may be able to increase this limit by using additional actions.
Free action (any time during the round, cumulative): 50 syllables.
*Casting Light:* Unfortunately, Marina can only have 1 _light_ up at a time. Each additional casting causes the previous to wink out. However, if your intent was to do this just to illuminate different parts of the bilges one-at-a-time (rather than all at once), Marina can comply.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

"Marina, cast light on something and throw it over by Queepod, please."[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* (Out of Turn) Speak [20 syllables].[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 7, 2012)

_*"Aye, Jhiv." *_Marina grabs someone's abandoned tin cup from the floor of the crew berths and concentrates on it until it glows.

Queepod begins to move over to where you indicated, but you see and hear a large splash as he is startled by another rat biting him. He immediately tries to chop the creature in half, but misses.

Much like you, Elias is becoming less amused by the second. _*"An' why did they 'ave to go take me gun, again? One scatterin' o' bullets down here would take care of all these wee demons." *_He casts about for any more rats on the stern side of the bilges, and spies the final rat swimming away. _*"There's one!"*_ he says, pointing it out.

        *GM:*  Jhiv, again! You know that there are rats in *B2*, *C4*, and *D1*.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 7, 2012)

Jhiv slogs over to the rat that bit him and stabs at it one more time, but loses it in the light reflecting off the water.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to *D2*.
*Standard Action:* Attack Rat.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *7/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Rapier +4 (1d6/18-20)
*Melee Attack *Dagger +4 (1d4/19-20)
*Melee Attack *Sap +4 (1d6) [nonlethal]*
Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Ranged Attack *Dagger (10 ft.) +4 (1d4/19-20)

*Currently Wielding *Rapier
*Current Armor *Leather Armor, Buckler, (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) Sap, Dagger, [8 pp, 4 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.)
*Current Encumbrance *33.5 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions:* Hot[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 8, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:30) _[Round 5]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

The remaining rats are in a frenzy now. The wounded one you are adjacent to grabs the tail of a dead rat floating in the water and tries to swim away with its prize. The rat attacking Queepod jumps onto the half-giant and starts crawling over him, biting him viciously as it does so. The final rat swims over to the ladder and begins to climb out of the bilges, startling Marina as it does so, causing her to drop the tin cup into the water and try to ward it off with the lob of her _acid splash_. Elias moves up and tries to kill it before it reaches Marina.

_*"Aaargh!" *_yells Queepod, flying into a rage and ripping the rat from his body even as it sinks its teeth into him once more. The half-giant stares at the hefty rat as it squirms in his fist, and he threatens to pop it with his bare hands if the creature doesn't escape soon.

        *GM:*  Amidst all the commotion, it is your turn to act again, in addition to your attack of opportunity.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 8, 2012)

Jhiv stabs at the dastardly cannibal.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 8, 2012)

Jhiv moves around the stairs and stabs the rat that's trying to get to Marina.[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to *D2*.
*Standard Action:* Attack Rat.[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 8, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:21:36) _[Round 6]
_Bilges, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You kill the swimming rat, spin and take out the one on the ladder with a flourish. Marina squeals as the dead rat falls into the water with a *plop*. Five rat carcasses float in the stagnant, smelly water, and the only one left is the one that wriggles, screaming in the half-giants hand. Even as it tries to escape, its eyeballs bulge, and suddenly Queepod is not holding a rat so much as he is holding pulp.

        *GM:*  Combat has concluded! You found all the rats!     
[sblock=Reward]+200 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 8, 2012)

With combat ended, Jhiv goes around and collects the useful items lying around in the bilges, these being an exceptional handaxe, a glass vial, a sack filled with a tarry, resin-like substance, two tindertwigs, and numerous gold coins.  He then casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Marina.  "Does anyone want some of this gear? Queepod, Elias, this axe looks pretty nice and I'm more of a stabbity kind of guy. Marina, you and Queepod should go to 'the Stitch-man' and get those bites looked at.  If I see him I will tell Scrimshaw as well."  Jhiv divies up the 21 gp that he found (5 gp each and the extra 1 to Queepod since he is still bloody) then picks up one of the rats floating in the water and goes back up to his locker where he puts all of his gear back up.  After this Jhiv takes the dead rat up to the deck to show Mister Plugg what was in the bilges.







*OOC:*


If Jhiv was able to recover the rest of his Explorer's Oufit that cost [0 gp] to him and [10 gp] total, though he still has some of it, he will make sure to keep gloves on while handling the rat.  I just now realized that I didn't have the whole outfit with me. When I got most of my gear back I still had [4 gp 8 sp 1 cp] worth of credit left over, we could retcon this to say I recovered the missing parts of my outfit then if you want to.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


You have your entire outfit.







_*"I'll take a look at that."*_ Marina takes the vial and begins to exam the contents. _*"Holy water," *_she declares as she pockets it. _*"Since Elias is taking the axe, you should go ahead and save the tanglefoot bag and tindertwigs, Jhiv."

*_[sblock=Reward]Darkwood Buckler, 5 gp, Tanglefoot Bag, 2 Tindertwigs[/sblock]

You all head to the deck, and your companions return to their work. Once you show the rat to Plugg, he responds with scorn and derision, _*"What took you so long?" *_Noticing the pulped condition of the rat you hold, the first mate asks, _*"How did you kill them? Your flippers don't look much like hammers to me, Fishman."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I brought the rat that Queepod crushed with me because I figured he would ask.





"Queepod over there crushed it in his fist."  Jhiv points to the large man as he works on the deck.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 10, 2012)

_*"Bah, whatever. Don't you have a galley to run off to?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

Jhiv decides that silence is the better part of not getting his hide beaten off and handed to him, so he leaves the foul-tempered first mate to his own devices and heads to the galley.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 10, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:45:40)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You enter the galley about 20 minutes after having left the bilges. What you find is a pleasant surprise. Fishguts is completely sober, and the day's meal has already been prepared, the chef having decided to cook instead of drink. _*“I done figured I done ya wrong yesterday, so I worked extra hard this mornin'. Seein' as how I'm done, we can just sit and talk a bit."

*_[sblock=Bull Session]You drink with Ambrose Kroop and listen to his stories. He tends to drone on a bit, so a Diplomacy check will help temper how long he keeps you from other, more productive activities. Fishguts loves a drinking partner, and if you join in, he tires of talking all the quicker. Drinking at least one rum ration during the bull session gives you a +10 on the check. Your Diplomacy result determines how long the bull session lasts and how detailed the information is that you learn from Fishguts
	
	



```
[B]Diplomacy Result  Time
[/B]10 or less        2d4 hours
11 to 20          1d4+1 hours
21 to 29          1d4 hours
30 or higher      10d12 minutes
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

After thoroughly washing his hands Jhiv settles down to talk and drink with the old cook.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/7 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler, Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.), Tanglefoot Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction, Flat-footed, Hot, 1 point of Con Damage (-1 hp)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 10, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (09:53:40)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

Your conversation with Fishguts reveals much more about the cook.

[sblock=Fishguts]Most people think Ambrose “Fishguts” Kroop gets his nickname from the stains on his apron or the contents of his infamous stew, but few know he earned the sobriquet as a competitive eater in the low bars of Port Peril. As a young man, it was said that Kroop could eat more of anything, and faster, than anyone. Folks still talk about the night that Kroop devoured an entire bucket of boiled eggs in the Salty Swab by the docks.

Kroop was trained as a professional chef at the Lobster’s Armor, one of Port Peril’s most popular and expensive restaurants, but when he was thrown out for inappropriate behavior with his assistant, he ended up plying his trade with several sailing vessels in the Shackles before embarking on Captain Barnabas Harrigan’s Wormwood, where he has served as ship’s cook for the past 3 years.

An affable fellow, Kroop loves his food, and has more recently developed a taste for rum, a habit that’s only encouraged by Cut-Throat Grok, the Wormwood’s quartermaster and Kroop’s best friend aboard the ship. Sadly for Kroop, his drinking led him to bet his own life against Captain Harrigan in a card game one drunken night 2 years ago. Kroop lost, and his life became Harrigan’s to do with what he would. Harrigan now thinks as little of Kroop as he does a bilge rat, but he’s not yet killed the cook because drunk as he is, Kroop is still a better cook than anyone else on the Wormwood, and the captain is partial to his cooking.

Kroop’s days consist of preparing meals (his favorite is fish stew) in a big pot, before cozying up with a bottle of rum (sometimes mixed with raw eggs) and waits for the rest of the day to pass. Nevertheless, Kroop is a skilled chef, though few of the crew beyond the captain and his officers ever get the chance to sample Kroop’s more palatable fare.

His only joy, aside from drinking and swapping yarns with Grok, are his chickens. Kroop loves his poultry and collects any rare breeds he comes across. Anyone with a background in farming finds Kroop friendly, while those who truly know their birds quickly discover a helpful friend. Kroop’s favorite bird, a large black cockerel named Black-Hearted Bezebel, often perches on the cook’s shoulder and even talks to him, or so Kroop occasionally drunkenly claims.[/sblock]

Eventually, you are able to extricate yourself from Kroop's depressing story, and you leave him in dwindling state of coherence and sobriety.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, if that was my story I'd be drunk off my ass all the time as well. After leaving Fishguts Jhiv goes out on deck and looks at the sky.   Damn it's hot out here. Jhiv tries to see if he can tell when the heat will break.  Afterwards he goes to visit Grok to get the rest of his gear back.  He retrieves his gear as well as Queepod's, Elias', Marina's and Rosie Cusswell's.  After getting the gear back from Grok he returns everything to its rightful owner.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on the Survival and Diplomacy checks.





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/7 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [8 pp, 9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,  Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.), Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction, Flat-footed, Hot, 1 point of Con Damage (-1 hp)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 10, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (10:45:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

Though it is pretty hot right now, looking towards the sky, you can see that this heat is just preceding what will eventually be rain. Dark clouds are on the horizon, and you suspect that tomorrow will be cooler, and the weather will be wet the day after that.

You are pretty well on Grok's good side, and she returns the gear without hesitation, saying, *"You lookin' to make some friends, eh hon?"

*As you visit Queepod, Elias, Marina, and Rosie, each is highly grateful to receive their gear, none more so than Rosie, who runs up to you when you present her fiddle, and gives you a fairly intimate embrace. _*"Thank-you. Thank-you very much,*_" she says, surprisingly with nary a curse in sight.

[sblock=Ding!]Queepod is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Marina is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Elias is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Ding!]Rosie is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+250 XP[/sblock]

        *GM:*  The afernoon is yours, Jhiv! You still have 7 hours before Bloody Hour. But don't let Plugg or Scourge catch you slacking off!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 10, 2012)

Jhiv discretely attempts to find out about Barefoot Samms Toppin.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on the Diplomacy check, 16 result.  If necessary he also takes 10 on a stealth check to not be yelled at, results 18.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (12:50:01)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_By asking around discreetly, you quickly find information on Barefoot Samms Toppin.

[sblock=Barefoot Samms Toppin]Samms Toppin is a former fisherman’s daughter from an unnamed fishing village in the hurricane-ravaged wasteland that is the Sodden Lands. The late-20 something woman with a head-full of curly brown hair runs about the deck with no shoes on. She often binds her mop of hair with colorful ribbons or bronze and copper rings. Initial appearances don't reveal anything special about Samms, but closer inspection shows that her  knowledge of knots and rope work are second to none aboard the ship, and  she can climb rigging with the best of them. 

Samms made friends early on with the much younger Jack Scrimshaw, as she was instructed to teach the man the basics. Before long, the two formed an intimate relationship, much to the dismay of the other "needy" women on board. However, Samms and Jack often have falling outs, primarily due to their age difference, which has allowed the 18 year-old Jack time to "make his way round the ship". Right now, the two are back on speaking terms and have resumed their relationship. Reaching helpful with either gives a +2 bonus on checks to influence the other.

Samms is a dancer, and any music automatically brings out exotic, flowing performances from her. In addition, Samms connects with her homeland, and any Soddenlanders or people pretending to be Soddenlanders (with a successful Bluff check) gain a +4 bonus on attempts to influence her.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  A little less than 5 hours left!     ​


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

Jhiv next asks around about Jack Scrimshaw.







*OOC:*


Same rolls.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (16:55:02)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_It takes a bit longer to find out information about Samms lover Jack Scrimshaw. Eventually, you learn to talk to the women of the ship, who somehow seem to know him the most.

[sblock=Jack Scrimshaw]This 18-year old is still little more than a kid, despite being on the cusp of manhood. He wants to be a pirate more than anything, and talks, swears, dresses, and acts like them as much as he can, often looking silly in his attempts to be tough. Despite his immaturity, he has grown to be tall, tanned, and handsome. His tumbles with nearly every woman aboard the _Wormwood_ has inflated his confidence even more, making him quite the headstrong person to talk to. For both these reasons, the other human men on board aren't particularly friendly towards him, despite his attempts to get on their good side.

His talent with scrimshaw is astounding, earning him the name. Many of the crew  pay him a few copper to engrave their weapons and equipment with  symbols of Besmara, the Skull and Shackles, or other fearsome nautical icons. His favorite etchings, however, are of the nude female form, which he has also had crudely tattooed on his back.

Today's events have not been kind to him. He has contracted _Filth Fever_ and his arm has already begun to show signs. The Stitchman has seen it and declared that he will lose the arm if it doesn't heal up relatively quickly. Normally, Jack Scrimshaw is easy to influence, simply by complimenting him or his talents. However, until he has been cured completely of _Filth Fever_, without the loss of his arm, his attitude cannot be improved by any means.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Less than an hour until Bloody Hour!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

Jhiv decides to offer his assistance to the young scrimshaw artist.  "Hey Jack, I could help you with that arm of yours if you want."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_*"How so, Fish-man?" *_The insult comes half-heatedly from the despondent lad. You realize he likely only uses it because the other pirates do so.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

"Well, I know a thing or two about healing, so I could help you with it.  Or you could let the damned thing rot off if you want to be a stubborn jack-assed fool about it.  Listen Jack, you have a real gift with that scrimshaw of yours and I would hate to see it go for naught over a bloody rat bite when it could be avoided and I will help you if you let me but I'm old enough to be your grandpa and I get a hard enough time off of Plugg and Scourge without taking any guff off of ye', ye' bloody scalawag." Jhiv tries to lighten the mood a bit, having said what he came to say and not wanting to brow-beat the young man when he's at a low point.  "Actually I just got an idea that might work out better."  Jhiv goes off to find Sandara Quinn.  "Sandara, do you have any spells that would cure a disease or help someone recover from it?  Jack Scrimshaw, Queepod, and Marina got the filth fever from rat bites today and I was wondering if you could help.  The Stichman says that Scrimshaw at least could lose his hand if he can't shake the fever soon, and I don't have any spells that could cure it right out."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:21:02)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Jack looks at you hopefully, saying, _*"You'd really do that for me?" *_before suddenly turning suspicious and adding, _*"Why are you so keen to help me?"

*_Unfortunately, when you talk to Sandara, she confirms that she does not have any spells to help against diseases, other than the ones she shares with you.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

"Look, Jack, it's real simple.  Do you want to keep that arm or not? Hmm? I'll wait while you think it over."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally, understanding dawns on him, and he nods quietly and solemnly.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

That being resolved, Jhiv waits for Bloody Hour.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:43:05)_, Bloody Hour
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_There are no noteworthy punishments tonight, and both Scourge and Plugg seem a little disappointed. This is perhaps a bit odd, as neither has been hesitant about making up any pretense to allow for the nightly "entertainment" before. Nevertheless, Plugg does get in a bit of cruelty by giving Jack Scrimshaw a couple of rope bashes for not finishing the pumping of the bilges, which is actually quite fortunate for the lad. It's possible that Plugg was considering lashings for Jack, but reconsidered given his condition.

Though let down at the lack of a true Bloody Hour, the crowd moves on soon enough to partake of the night's other entertainments - food, rum, songs, and gambling. As you move to join them, Sandara sidles up next to you. _*"Sorry I wasn't able to help you with the rat disease. Nasty creatures, those. Anyways, I was wondering if you minded if I joined you tonight?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

"I don't mind at all," Jhiv says as he takes his rum ration and _purifies_ it.  "Did you have anything specific in mind?"







*OOC:*


Take 10 on Stealth check, 20 result.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

_*"I didn't have anything specific planned. I'll leave it to you. So... what's the plan?" *_says Sandara as she casually dumps her rum out a porthole window with no one the wiser.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

"Well I haven't tried my hand at gambling yet on board.  Would you like to try some dice?"


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 11, 2012)

You see a twinkle in her eye. _*"Boy would I. Come on, we'll challenge Aretta, Jape, and Syl to Pig Two-dice. They love the game. We'll both enter the pot, and if either of us wins, we'll split the money afterwards."

*_She quickly explains the rules of Pig Two-dice:

[sblock=Pig Two-Dice]1. Ante up your bet. Aretta, Jape, and Sly won't play for less than 50 gold, but feel free to bid more.
2. Roll 2 six-sided dice. If either dice shows a 1, your turn ends with no points scored. Otherwise, you may save the total of the points.
3. At this point, you may roll again, or you may hold. If you hold, all points you have saved so far are permanently held and are added to your score. If you roll, you have the chance to get more points during the turn. However, if at any point you roll a 1, all saved points for that turn are lost, your score does not increase, and it is the next player's turn.
4. If at any point you roll double 1s, your score becomes 0 and your turn ends.
5. The first pirate to 100 or more points wins the entire pot.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Sandara has prepared a special favor from Besmara. Once each during the entire game, you may reroll one or both of the six-sided dice.

Gamblers at heart, the other three are eager to begin. Name your ante, and we'll roll initiative.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 11, 2012)

Jhiv puts 8 pp in the pot then sits down while rolling his sleeves up to his elbows.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (1815)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You and Sandara gather stools around an over-turned barrel with Slippery Syl Lonegan, Jaundiced Jape, and Aretta Bansion.

Once everyone has anted the 80 gold you suggested, Aretta pulls out a pair of ebony wood dice with smiling white skulls where the "ones" pips should be. _*"Time to go "fishin'", eh," *_she says, causing the other two to laugh and you and Sandara to roll your eyes. _*"We'll roll to see who goes first..." *_The dice clatter across the barrel as each of you roll the pair of dice. _*"...Looks like you're up, Fishman."

*_[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           00
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           00
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"Well, let's get this started.  That will do for now."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Aretta, the bad-tempered ex-harlot with big ears, goes next.

_*"Time to learn how it's done, folks... Damnit."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           00
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

After recovering the dice from across the room, the unhinged woman Syl goes next. She plays quietly and cautiously, simply saying, _*"Hold,"*_ after two rolls.

[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            21
16     Jape           00
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

The half-orc says naught at all, simply setting the dice in front of Sandara when he is done.

[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            21
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"The Pirate Queen will guide me,"*_ says Sandara as she begins to roll.

With only her second roll, she has to sit back and laugh. _*"Apparently right onto a reef."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            21
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

Jhiv takes the dice back from Sandara. "Hmm, seems your bad luck rubbed off on the dice," Jhiv says as he hands the dice to Aretta.







*OOC:*


Jhiv uses his re-roll on that first roll.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"I got ya'll this time."*_ Aretta grabs to dice and begins to roll... and roll... and roll, really pushing her luck. That is, until she hits a skull and throws the dice across the hold again.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            21
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Hold,"*_ Syl says after just one more roll.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape stares intently at the others after rolling, annoyed at his bad fortune.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        00
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Queen be kind."

*__*"That'll do."*_ Sandara smiles at you as she hands the dice over.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

Jhiv starts rolling the bones.  "Well that was over quick," Jhiv says as he places the dice before Aretta.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

The infuriated Aretta tears into another dice-rolling spree, but has to end her turn by slamming the dice in front of Syl.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"You only have yourself to blame,"*_ says Lonegan impassively, picking up the dice, but making no further progress.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape goes next, and just as quickly, it is Sandara's turn.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"To me, once more," *_she prays as the dice clatter across the barrel, but her prayers are not answered.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         00
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"And once more, into the breach.  Well then."  Jhiv passes the dice along.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"HOLD!"*_  screeches Aretta, determined to finally get points on the board.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            31
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Slow and steady, Syl marches on.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            39
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape almost crushes the dice with his grip each time he slings them down, especially the last time.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            39
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Optimistic as always, Sandara takes her turn with a grin, despite her continued run of bad luck.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            39
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

Jhiv tosses the dice down.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Time to make a move,"*_ says Aretta, falling back into her bad habits.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            39
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Hold,"*_ ... and pass.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            45
16     Jape           34
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape tries to work some magic, and makes some excellent progress.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            45
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Got to get back the lead. Don't let me down."*_ Sandara gives you an uncertain look after her latest failure.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           30
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            45
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"..." Jhiv silently hands the dice over.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Never seen people so lucky,"*_ Aretta frowns as she hands over the dice.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            45
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

*Clatter.* *Clatter.* _*"Damn."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape almost appears to chuckle, but his luck isn't as good as it was last time.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Damn you, Jhiv. Now I've got two to beat." *_Sandara gives you a subtle wink.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         18
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"Damn it to hell."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Trying to win all in one turn, are we Fish-man?"*_says Aretta hypocritically, though she is able to end her big turn with a smug look on her face.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         53
19     Syl            00
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Syl takes it from the top... or bottom, as it were. _*"Hold."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         53
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           68
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jape looks to build his lead cautiously.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         53
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        47
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Looks like I may be beat... Or not."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         53
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        74
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"Hmm, I think I might hate this game."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Big money, big money! Yeaahhh!!!"*_ squeals Aretta.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         84
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        74
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"All-in,"*_ says Syl simply, but she doesn't make it far.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         84
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        74
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaundiced nods, ready for the kill., but as he reaches 93 points, he soon discovers it is not to be.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         84
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        74
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_*"Whew,"*_ says Sandara casually, before stopping at 86.
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         84
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        86
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"There is that."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Aretta holds her breath _*"..."*_

_*"And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how it's done."*_
[sblock=Game Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     Points
[/B]24     Jhiv           65
21     Aretta         102
19     Syl            08
16     Jape           79
11     Sandara        86
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

_Starday, 21 Desnus, 4712 AR (20:10:25)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Aretta, Syl, and Jape prepare to retire, but Aretta smirks at you. _*"Are you done?"

*_[sblock=FAIL!]-8 pp[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Anything else tonight?


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 12, 2012)

"No, I am definitely done for the evening, thank you." Jhiv turns to Sandara, "Thank you for a...memorable evening, but I must retire." Jhiv bows over Sandara's hand, then goes down to the hold to sleep.[sblock=Current Status] *Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *8/8 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,  Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),  Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.), Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction, Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 12, 2012)

Sandara blushes uncharacteristically. _*"Any time."

*_You head to bed, and the morning can not come soon enough, as you're kept awake for a bit as Aretta seems to be (loudly) celebrating her haul that night with Maheem, while everyone else tries to ignore them.









*OOC:*


As a harlot, it should be obvious the way in which Aretta chooses to celebrate. Though there are prostitutes that do not enjoy the specifics of their trade, this is not one of them.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 13, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:03:28)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Day 5 begins...

After preparing spells, you report for duty. Surprisingly, today's task distribution is mostly fair, as Plugg seems somewhat disinterested in you. You are assigned upper rigging work with Samms Toppin and Rosie Cusswell.

[sblock=Upper Rigging Work]You must work well in the upper rigging, more than 50 feet up. This requires a Climb check to maneuver through the  rigging, followed by Profession (sailor) check to perform the required task. Since Rosie Cusswell is helpful, you gain a +2 bonus to your Profession (sailor) check.
	
	



```
[B]Climb Result    Time
[/B]5 or less       10d12 minutes
6 to 10         5d12 minutes
11 to 15        3d12 minutes
16 to 20        1d12 minutes
20 or higher    1d6 minutes

[B]Sailor Result   Time
[/B]5 or less       2d4+1 hours
6 to 10         1d4+1 hours
11 to 15        1d4 hours
16 to 20        d12x10 minutes
20 or higher    d6x10 minutes
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 13, 2012)

Jhiv climbs up the rigging and gets to work, perhaps taking a minute to enjoy the breeze.  Afterwards Jhiv heads to the Galley to see Fishguts.







*OOC:*


Take 10 on both, results Climb 16, Profession (Sailor) 21.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 15, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (07:09:28)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Fishguts is very pleased to see you so early.

*"It's good ye're here. The Cap'n has tired o' fish and wants some turtles** for the evening. Ye should have plenty o' time to at least get enough t' feed the officers. If you can get enough for everyone, so much the better. Better make sure you get at least some, though. Harrigan has threatened us with bilge work if'n we don't present him with a nice meal tonight."

*[sblock=Turtle Hunting]You hunt leatherback sea turtles with harpoons, treble hooks, and nets. How many turtles you try to catch determines the bonus you get on your  Survival check. If you use Profession (fisherman) instead of Survival,  you gain an additional +5 bonus (trained only). Choose one:

*1 Turtle (Enough to Feed Harrigan): *+5; The remaining day of fish rations is used to feed the rest of the crew, and you will have to fish tomorrow.

*3 Turtles (Enough to Feed the Officers): *+0; The remaining day of fish rations is used to feed the rest of the crew, and you will have to fish tomorrow, but the officers are pleased with you for the next day, assigning easier work with less harassment.

*5 Turtles (Enough to Make Turtle Soup): *-5; You serve turtle meat to the officers, who are pleased with you for the next day, assigning easier work with less harassment. You feed turtle soup to the crew, and can save the remaining stores of fish for tomorrow's meal.

*10 Turtles (Enough to Feed the Crew Well): *-10; You serve turtle meat to the officers, who are pleased with you for the  next day, assigning easier work with less harassment, and to the crew, giving you a +4 bonus on any interactions with them for the next day. Fish stores are not expended.

Your result determines how  long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Survival Result   Time
[/B]5 or less         You didn't catch anything in time for Fishguts to prepare it.
6 to 10           2d4+6 hours
11 to 15          2d4+4 hours
16 to 20          2d4+2 hours
21 to 25          2d4 hours
26 to 30          1d4+1 hours
31 or higher      1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on 5 turtles, results 15.





Jhiv returns to Fishguts with the turtles.  "Here you go, now what?"


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 15, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:12:01)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Fishguts notes your netfull of hard-won turtles. *"That's a decent haul, though it took longer than I'd 've liked."* The cook has spent most of the day getting everything prepared, including three large pots of boiling water. *"We've got t' work fast. You prepare the soup and I'll prepare th' officers meal. It looks like they'll be havin' seared turtle meat."

*As he begins cracking the shells and removing the skins from two of the turtles, he walks you through the simpler process of making the soup. *"Lay th' turtle on its back, cut away the lower shell, then remove the  meat from the tail, legs, and neck. Extract th' tenderloin that's at the backbone. Ye'll need a prybar to remove the backbone. Ye'll need to chop the meat, removin' any o' that gristle an' bone. Since ye'll be boilin' it, ya can leave the skin.

*He motions to the cookbook, *"Th' full recipe's in there. Jus' follow the instructions. After ye get it all put together, ye can head up on deck. I should have everythin' ready by the end o' Bloody Hour."

*[sblock=Turtle Soup]You follow the recipe in the cookbook to cook the three pots of soup:

*Ingredients:*
_Turtle meat from one turtle
2 large chopped onions_
_3 pulped tomatoes_
_1 bottle of brandy
__Diced carrots, celery, and potatoes (enough to fill pot)
Black pepper, Salt, and Paprika
_
*Instructions:*
Boil the  turtle meat in the water with the tomatoes and brandy, covered, until a rich broth is formed. Next, add vegetables  and cook until just done. Season with the spices.

You have to work fast, making a Profession (cook) check to determine how well your food turns out. Since you are working quickly, you are considered distracted. Fishguts is occupied, meaning you only get the bonuses from using the kitchen and cookbook (+3 total). Your result determines the quality of the soup, which takes about 30 minutes to prepare and another hour to cook.
	
	



```
[B]Cooking Result  Food Quality
[/B]5 or less       Very Poor
6 to 10         Poor
11 to 15        Average
16 to 19        Good
20 or higher    Very Good
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 15, 2012)

Jhis sighs, "I hate being rushed."  While cooking, Jhiv notices the brandy bottle but decides that now's just not the time.  Once he gets everything in the pot Jhiv cleans his hands off and looks to Fishguts, "It won't be as good a masterpiece as if you made it but the crew will like the change of pace anyway. If you have this under control I need to go see Grok about something before Bloody Hour."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

Ambrose looks over at you as he scrambles about the galley, and nods. *"Best make it quick. Hey! Cut-throat!"

* The half-orc pops up from where she was snoozing in the Quartermaster's store, looking about for the source of the noise in confusion. *"Wuzzit?! Is it that time already?" *She sounds groggy, and her voice slurred; the bottle has obviously been keeping her company.

Noticing you looking on anxiously, she asks with some small amount of annoyance, *"Can I help you?"
*


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 16, 2012)

"Yes, do you have any anti-plague?"


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

*"Actually..." *Grok rummages through several of the wooden footlockers and chests stored in the store, pulling out numerous flasks and bottles, but setting them all aside. Eventually, the half-orc pulls back, shaking her head.

*"I know I had one, but I just remember that I sold it and some other supplies to the Stitchman so he could replenish his chirurgeon's bag**. You might try talkin' to 'em."

*You realize this development is an interesting one, as Habbly "the Stitchman" Quarne is the very person who declared that Jack's arm is doomed and has otherwise written it off as something not worth worrying about.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 16, 2012)

"Thanks, I'll do that."  Jhiv hurries out on deck for Bloody Hour.  While there he looks for Jack Scrimshaw.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:44:11)_, Bloody Hour
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You move out onto deck amongst the crowd that has gathered for the Bloody Hour, circled about the mainmast. Though you currently see no sign of Plugg or Scourge, you do spot Jack, and are able to work your way over to him. As you are about to explain your plan to save save his arm, a commotion ripples through the crowd.

Plugg, Scourge, and their cronies are coming up from belowdecks, and they are leading the simple brute Owlbear Hartshorn by a chain fastened to a metal collar around his thick neck. The crowd gives this group a wide berth as they move to a wide open portion of the main deck, just aft of the main mast, on top of the aft hatch. The crowd reforms around them as Plugg begins to speak.

_*"Welcome, ladies and gentlemen, to tonight's entertainment. You are all in for a bit of sport, which is why we've brought out the Owlbear on this special occasion. We fancy some bare-knuckle wrestling tonight, between our man Owlbear, and any challenger that dares fight him."*_ At this point, Plugg scans the crowd with a bit of showmanship, though Scourge keeps an intense gaze on you the entire time. Owlbear's visage alternates between dazed, ferocious, confused, and enraged. Plugg continues, _*"Any takers?"*_ After a brief pause, the first mate pulls out a heavy coin purse, _*"To make things interesting, anyone who can best him wins a prize of 100 gold."*_ A murmur goes through the crowd, but none step forward.

[sblock=The Owlbear]Mr. Plugg’s “pet,” a simpleminded, hulking brute called Owlbear Hartshorn, is usually kept belowdecks in the middle hold, but Plugg brings him out on special occasions, such as when he wants someone killed or taught a lesson. The Owlbear is a large man with meaty fists. He’s a bit simple, and the rest of the crew enjoys having a laugh at the poor fellow’s expense. To try to make friends, Hartshorn has taken to clowning, laughing, and crying out random phrases at the top of his voice, as this seems to make people laugh. Owlbear likes to eat live crabs, breaking the shells with his teeth and fingers, and his shaved skin still shows signs of the tarring and feathering the crew gave him as a cruel joke not so long ago.







[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I have no interest in fighting that beast, he'd probably tear my arm off.   Jhiv makes sure to do nothing that could be construed as stepping forward.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,   Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),   Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.),  Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con), Flat-footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

Obviously, your attempt to remain inconspicuous does not work. Despite trying not to draw attention to yourself, Plugg immediately picks you out of the crowd (hard to miss you, afterall).

Plugg smiles widely, while Scourge nods in agreement, _*"Well, it looks like we finally have a volunteer. Since no one else is eager to entertain us, the Fishman will do nicely. Step forward, please." *_Everyone on deck turns to look at you, waiting.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope you die.   Jhiv steps forward.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 16, 2012)

Depite your venomous look, Plugg is pleased. _*"Ah, good. Well done, lad, well done." *_He nods at Scourge, who steps in between you and Owlbear to lay down the rules.

*"The rules be simple. No weapons. No magic. No help. Knock-outs only... last man conscious wins."* Scourge uncoils his whip. *"We be enforcin' th' rules strictly."

*With that, the boatswain steps back to the edge of the circle, leaving you and your hulking opponent alone. The spectators wait with eager anticipation. Already, you can see that many have begun placing and taking wagers on the outcome. You notice that Sandara has worked her way around towards your friends in the crowd, pooling money to presumably place a large bet on you. Hopefully, you won't let them down.

**Crack** *"GO!" *The cracking whip snaps your attention back toward Owlbear, who begins to lumber towards you.

        *GM:*  Roll initiative!


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

"This is going to suck."







*OOC:*


What are the rules and goals for this?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:00)_, Bloody Hour [Round 1]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

        *GM:*  The goal is simple... defeat the Owlbear. The rules appear to boil down to a simple no-holds barred fist fight, and it looks like you'll get a clear first swing at the poorly defended jaw of the six-foot-six brickhouse coming at you.     

Though the large man is confidant as he walks towards you, coming within 10 feet, it looks like he has no defenses up, and you'll be able to start this bout against a flat-footed opponent.

[sblock=Fight Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     6/6      
11     Owlbear        ??/??/??     ??/??    Flat-footed
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

"I think I'm going to regret this tomorrow."  Jhiv shrugs and punches the Owlbear in the throat.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,    Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack    (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:03)_, Bloody Hour [Round 1]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Owlbear clutches at his throat with one hand, obviously shocked and in pain, while trying to batter you with the other of his large, meaty fists. You easily duck under his clumsy but powerful swing. Already, the crowd is gasping in surprise, and a new round of betting is quickly making its way around.

[sblock=DC 10 Perception]You notice that in addition to being very slow, the Owlbear is blind in his left eye.[/sblock][sblock=Fight Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     6/6      
11     Owlbear        09/09/09     24/24   7 nonlethal damage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Having noticed that the Owlbear is blind in his left eye Jhiv works around to that side.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft Step to Owlbear's *Left Side*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Owlbear*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,     Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack     (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine  (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:09)_, Bloody Hour [Round 2]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Owlbear tries to turn around to hit you, but you stay one step ahead of him. He swings blindly, but your ducking and dodging makes it difficult for him to connect. Plugg frowns heavily at this turn of events, and Scourge outright yells at Owlbear. *"Crush him, you fool!"*

[sblock=Fight  Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     6/6      
11     Owlbear        09/09/09     24/24   8 nonlethal damage, [I]Blind in One Eye[/I]
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  While fighting from Owlbear's left side, each round as an immediate action, you can make a DC 10 Acrobatics or Bluff check to avoid one of Owlbear's clumsy blows that otherwise would have hit.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Jhiv ducks under the Owlbear's attack at the last second and then swings at him again while continuing to work his blind-side and turn the brute so that they stay out in the middle of the deck.[sblock=Actions]*Immediate Action:* Acrobatics Check to Dodge Attack.
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to Owlbear's *Left Side*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Owlbear*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,      Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack      (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine   (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:15)_, Bloody Hour [Round 3]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Owlbear is stunned by your quick footwork and latest blow. He seems unsure of himself, reluctant to continue the bout, but Plugg reaches down to a nearby club and tosses it at the man's feet. _*"Use this, you dumb brute!"*_

As the crowd roars in excitement, and your friends cry foul, Owlbear picks up the club and continues the fight armed, swinging at you with force.

[sblock=Fight  Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     6/6      
11     Owlbear        09/09/09     24/24   11 nonlethal damage, [I]Blind in One Eye[/I]
```
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  While Owlbear is swinging the club about, it becomes a DC 15 Acrobatics or Bluff check to dodge his swings from his blind side.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

...







*OOC:*


If I'm on his blind side and he can't see me shouldn't I get sneak attack damage because he cannot react to me?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

BudroThePious said:


> If I'm on his blind side and he can't see me shouldn't I get sneak attack damage because he cannot react to me?




        *GM:*  If you want to do that, you might as well use the feint action to go ahead and make him fully flat-footed (as opposed to just being denied his dexterity).


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

I really need to close out this fight.  He can probably knock me out with one hit.  Shame these bastards keep stacking the deck against me. Jhiv continues to circle the hulking Owlbear, spitting curses and drenched in sweat.  His latest attack falls short as he has to avoid being brained by the club the brute keeps flailing about with.[sblock=Actions]*Immediate Action:* Acrobatics Check to Dodge Attack.
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to Owlbear's *Left Side*.
*Standard Action:* Attack *Owlbear*.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *6/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (hands free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,       Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack       (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine    (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

Owlbear tries to retaliate against your unarmed slaps, swinging down with a hammering blow, clipping you and leaving splinters in the deck as you are knocked aside, bruised, but still standing. The crowd cheers.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Jhiv staggers under the blow.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:21)_, Bloody Hour [Round 4]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Finally hitting you has raised Owlbear's confidence, and he swings with gusto into a wide, arcing attack, but this one is even easier to duck under than before.

[sblock=Fight  Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     [B][COLOR=DarkRed]1[/COLOR][/B]/6      
11     Owlbear        09/09/09     24/24   11 nonlethal damage, [I]Blind in One Eye[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Jhiv pulls the key out of his pocket and attempts to gouge out the Owlbear's good eye, but misses.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5ft Step to Owlbear's *Left Side*.
*Move Action:* Retrieve Footlocker Key.
*Standard Action:* Attack the Owlbear.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *1/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +0 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Footlocker Key
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,        Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack        (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine     (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

*GM:*  You may want to rewind your last turn, due to a rule you missed. As _storm burst _is a ranged touch attack, it does not interact well with casting defensively. See (_Range Touch Spells in Combat_). The current course of events is for Owlbear to take an attack of opportunity, regardless of the fact that your casting defensively failed and you already lost the spell, since the act that provokes (aiming the ranged touch attack) occurs while you are attempting to cast defensively. However, I am willing to allow you two options:

1. Resolve _storm burst _normally, after being subject to the attack of opportunity, as if you did not try to cast defensively (note that this violates the stated rules of the fight, and may or may not provoke a response from Scourge or Plugg).
2. Attempt some other action.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

As you approach with your improvised tool of destruction, the crowd gasps, before egging your new style on. Owlbear wards you off and tries to punish you with a quick skull bash while your guard is down, but his distracted blow slips and misses.

Scourge calls out to you, *"Oy now, you can't do that!" *His hands toy with his whip as he looks at you anxiously.
*
*Plugg agrees, saying, _*"This is true. We don't want anybody hurt. We gave the club to Owlbear to level the playing field. I know you can do better than that, Fish."*_


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:27)_, Bloody Hour [Round 5]
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Owlbear looks around confused, but continues to press his advantage with the club. He briefly hesitates once he sees the serious, deadly glint you have in your eye, yet he chooses to swing at you again. The man is clearly on the back foot, and misses again.

[sblock=Fight  Status]
	
	



```
[B]Init   Crewmember     AC/ T/FF     HP       Effects
[/B]21     Jhiv           14/14/10     [B][COLOR=DarkRed]1[/COLOR][/B]/6      
11     Owlbear        09/09/09     24/24   11 nonlethal damage, [I]Blind in One Eye[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

"To Hell with this and to Hell with you."  Jhiv goes for the eyes again.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Speak.
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to Owlbear's *Left Side*.
*Standard Action:* Attack the Owlbear.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *1/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 1/3

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +0 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Footlocker Key
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,         Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack         (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine      (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *9 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Append an Acrobatics roll to your last post, please.

I assume the intent was to do damage to his eye?     

*"ARRGH!" ***CRACK!* *

Scourge lashes out at you with his whip, but he is not quick enough. You slip inside of Owlbear's club and slash at his face, drawing a long, jagged red line just below his right eye. Owlbear staggers back, the club spinning from his hand as the other pirates look on in awe and excitement. The man hits the deck on his knees, slumped over, before looking up at you with his one good eye. You can see that it is still intact, but already tears are welling up inside of it.

_*"You better not quit now, you damn fool!"*_ Screams Plugg, but it is already too late. Owlbear Hartshorn cowers before you, yours to do with as you wish as the spectators stand frozen in fascination.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Improvised weapons do not provoke attacks of opportunity.  The intent was to physically remove his eye by way of damage.  Doing damage to his face is also fine.  The attack was a basic attack that in certain situations, such as a critical, had the desired target for extra damage already listed.  Per the Variant Rules, a Called Shot to the eye would have to do 50 damage for permanent blindness, which is .  Treat the attack as a normal attack with added flavor.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Jhiv nudges the club away from the Owlbear with his foot and steps away while wiping the blood off his key on his pants.  "I believe the wager was 100 gold.  I would like my money now."


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

Plugg looks at you with contempt, until his face turns smug. _*"Your prize is forfeit. You violated the rule about weapons."

*_The sound of disbelief ripples through the crowd, quickly followed by jeers. Sandara is loudest of them all, _*"How's that now?! How can you say that a key is a weapon? *__*And what about your pet's club?!*__*" *_

The majority voice their agreement, greatly angering Plugg. _*"ENOUGH! The sea-cur receives no prize! The next to speak out will see the sweatbox, and that's just for a start." *_The crowd hushes, but Sandara and your other friends still glare at the first mate. He waits for a moment, to see if there are any other responses.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

Jhiv shrugs, hands the Owlbear a piece of cloth to wipe up the blood running down his face, and when he doesn't understand what to do with it does it for him, then walks over to Sandara and the others, "I take it you placed a bet?" Ah, how I will enjoy tearing that man's throat out one day.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 17, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:46:04)_, Bloody Hour
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

She smiles widely. _*"I did. And at four to one odds. Here's your share." *_She hands you a heavy coin purse, even larger than the one Plugg was proffering, before adding, _*"Pretty resourceful fighting style you've got there. I'd say you'll hold your own fine against real pirates."

*_A large crowd has gathered around you to congratulate you, none more so than Sandara, Rosie, Queepod, Elias, Marina, and even Grok. While you stand chatting up your fellow pirates, you notice that Plugg and Scourge stand over next to a defeated Owlbear, alternately whipping him with Scourge's whip and Plugg's cat-of-nine-tails. The man takes it in stride, however, almost in a nonchalant, relieved fashion. When he notices you staring, an expression that might almost be gratefulness passes over him, before Plugg catches him full in the face with the cat. While the first mate stands over him screaming, you see him suddenly become very intense and resolved.

At about this time, Fishguts comes up from below decks, a soup ladle in one hand, and the other cupped over his mouth. *"Soup's on! Gerready for turtle soup!" *An even more excited pirate crowd makes its way towards what promises to be a fine meal.

[sblock=Reward]+1 Hero Point[/sblock][sblock=Reward]200 gp[/sblock][sblock=Reward]The towering hulk you fought tonight is not used to being shown mercy and kindness. Also, despite his simple mind, he is growing more and more dissatisfied with his masters. Owlbear Hartshorn is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]*Reputation: *You gain a permanent +2 bonus on all future checks to influence crewmembers of this ship (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks with other bonuses.[/sblock][sblock=Reward]*Infamy: *Your Disrepute and Infamy scores increase by *1*![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+250 XP[/sblock][sblock=Reward]*Ding!: *You've reached Level 2! You'll level tonight during your extended rest. Don't forget to add your new hitpoints (half, rounded up), heal as per two hit die, and add an additional hero point to your current total.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 17, 2012)

"Just a second," Jhiv says as he casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on himself.  "Ah, much better, let's go."  He heads down to get some well earned soup.  After supper Jhiv goes looking for Jack Scrimshaw.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 1)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +10, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Perception +9, Profession (Sailor) +9, Sense Motive +4, Stealth +8, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision (normal light); Perception +9
*AC *14, touch 14, FF 10 *HP *4/6 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+1 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6 *CMB* +0 *CMD* 14
*Hero Points* 2/3
*Infamy* 2/4
*Disrepute* 1/4

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +0 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Coin Purse (200 gp), Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,          Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack          (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools, Twine       (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer, Fast Healing 2 (Hydrated Vitality), Wormwood Reputation (+2 bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship  (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks  with other bonuses)

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 18, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:06:12)_
_Middle Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

You find Jack soon enough. He looks forlornly at his festering arm, hardly having eaten his soup and slowly nursing his third ration of rum. He notices you and gives a curt nod, _*"Pretty amazin' what you did out there, man. You come to drink with me tonight?" *_He raises his rum with his good hand and takes another sip. You notice that he has a tinge of green about his face.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 18, 2012)

"I came to over to help you with that arm son.  I just got the hell knocked out of me and I'm gonna lay off the rum for tonight.  You need to lay off it too, until that arm heals up.  Now let's see how much I can help you out."  Jhiv looks over Jack's arm and gives what aid he can.







*OOC:*


Jhiv casts _Remove Sickness_ on Jack and takes 10 on a heal check that gives him a +4 on his save.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 19, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:21:12)_
_Middle Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Your magical healing and expert aid give Jack a chance. However, this chance is hindered by his recent uptake alcohol and the progression of the disease. During the 15 minutes you work on him, the poor self-destructive lad actually passes out, slumping against you. The bowl of soup slips out of his lap, and he drops his skin of rum out onto the hold floor. His arm shows no positive change.

[sblock=DC 10 Heal]By examining the arm, you can tell that one more failed Fortitude check means that Jack will either have to lose his arm... or his life. His deteriorated state doesn't leave much room for hope. Though the Stitchman called it, you can't help but think that the anti-plague used right during the diagnosis would have made the difference. Obviously though, this mans arm isn't worth the 50 gold it would have cost to save it.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on the DC 10 Heal check.





Jhiv motions Queepod over and together they are able to get Jack up to a porthole and have him vomit most of the rum he drank out into the sea, then they take him to his bunk.  Jhiv thanks Queepod and goes to have a word with Sandara, "That damned kid is doing everything he can to kill himself and I'm honestly not certain how much I care at this point. I can heal him and cast spells 'til I'm blue in the face, heh, but I think some anti-plague is his best bet at keeping the arm, since he tried to drown himself in rum tonight, but the stuff is expensive and the Stitchman has the only stash on board.  What do you think?"


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 19, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:34:21)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

Sandara looks at you carefully, obviously weighing the matter heavily. _*"Well, Jhiv, do you remember the advice I gave you when we first met?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 19, 2012)

After finishing his conversation with Sandara about how they can help Jack "Scrimshaw" with the spells they have available between them Jhiv attempts to improve the attitude of "Ratline" Rattsberger. After talking to Ratline Jhiv goes to bed for the evening.







*OOC:*


Spells mentioned: _Resistance_, _Lesser Restoration_, _Swallow Your Fear_ [in conjunction with _Moment of Greatness_], _Bear's Endurance_. I lobby that _Remove Sickness_, as written, should give Jack the +4 on the save as well as suppressing the effects.  This would allow Sandara to use _Moment of Greatness_ to double the _Remove Sickness_ bonus, for a +13 from the Heal check, _Remove Sickness_, _Moment of Greatness_, and _Resistance_.













*OOC:*


Take 10 on Diplomacy check, result 18.





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *9/9 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 2/8
*Disrepute* 1/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,            Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack            (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools,  Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results of the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for  1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural water; stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this ability; can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2   bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship  (Bluff,   Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks  with   other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 19, 2012)

_Sunday, 22 Desnus, 4712 AR (20:35:51)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golario_n

"Ratline" Rattsberger is a jittery little fellow who likes to spend his time drinking and playing Hog Lob with Rosie, Conchobhar, and Giffer Tibbs up on deck until the time comes to lock the hold doors.

The group stands at the stern of the deck, lobbing lead ingots covered in a greased piglet skin, the "hog", towards the aft end of the ship. Tonight, Ratline is in a good mood, as he is winning, and is very affable towards you as you walk up. Over the course of the game, he comes to see you as someone who might be a very good friend. Rosie is there, and Ratline can see how good of friends you two already are. OOC: +2 to influence check.

[sblock=Ding!]Ratline Rattsberger is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+50 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 20, 2012)

Jhiv gets up in the morning, prepares his spells, and gets out on deck before the bell.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 20, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:01:01)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

Day 6 begins...

You walk on deck to find a dark and humid morning. Black and heavy clouds hang in the sky, foreshadowing the rains to come later in the day. The wind has picked up a bit, slowing the _Wormwood_ as she sails into the coming storm, and causing the ship to rock about in the choppy waters as the sails flutter and snap distinctively. Fortunately, your turtle meal was not forgotten, and you are assigned the easiest of the storm preparation tasks.

[sblock=Rope Work]You handle the ship's ropes to prepare for the coming weather, including unstowing them, coiling them, and securing them to cleats and single and double bollards. You are working with Maheem today. Your Profession (sailor) check determines how long it takes to get all the rope set up:
	
	



```
[B]Sailor Result    Time
[/B]5 or less        3d4 hours
6 to 10          2d4+1 hours
11 to 15         2d4 hours
16 to 20         1d4+1 hours
21 or higher     1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 20, 2012)

Jhiv gets to work on the rope work so that he can get to the galley and help Fishguts.  While looking up at the darkening sky he decides that if he has time today he will catch more fish while the weather holds.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on the Profession (Sailor) check and on a Survival check to predict the weather, 20 result for both.





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *9/9 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+2 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 2/8
*Disrepute* 1/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,             Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack             (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools,   Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing  once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the  higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results of  the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for   1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural water;  stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this ability;  can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2    bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship  (Bluff,    Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks  with    other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (-2 penalty to Con)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:00:00)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You decide that you will have plenty of opportunity to fish today, since it won't start raining until later this evening. The storm doesn't like it will hit until tomorrow or the next day.

[sblock=Fishing]You can restock the fish stores using the ship's nets.  How many day's worth of food you want to catch determines the bonus you  get on your Survival check. If you use Profession (fisherman) instead of  Survival, you gain an additional +5 bonus (trained only). Choose one:
*1 Day's Worth of Fish: *+10
*2 Day's Worth of Fish: *+5
*3 Day's Worth of Fish: *+0
*4 Day's Worth of Fish: *-5
*5 Day's Worth of Fish: *-10
*Etc.* ...
Your result determines how  long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Survival Result   Time
[/B]0 or less         2d4+8 hours
1 to 5            2d4+6 hours
6 to 10           2d4+4 hours
11 to 15          2d4+2 hours
16 to 20          2d4 hours
21 to 25          2d4-1 hours
26 to 30          1d4 hours
31 or higher      10d12 minutes
```
[/sblock]

Before fishing, however, you make your way down to the galley. You open the door to an empty kitchen, as Fishguts is nowhere to be seen, and none of his usual morning preparations have been accomplished. The skillets, soup pots, and other dishes used for dinner yesterday all lie piled around the kitchen, filthy.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 21, 2012)

Jhiv knocks on the divider to the Quartermaster's and asks Grok if she has seen Fishguts.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

The store is empty as well.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 21, 2012)

Jhiv shrugs and starts to clean the galley so he can start cooking.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 21, 2012)

Proper cleaning of the galley and its contents looks like it will take 2-5 hours (1d4+1 hours). You can give it a quick clean, which only takes 1 hour, but gives you a -2 on today's cooking check. Alternatively, you could give it the thorough clean it hasn't had in a while, which takes twice as long (2d4+2 hours), but cuts cooking result times in half for at least the next week, as having a cleaned and organized work area makes you very efficient.
[sblock=Perception DC 11]As you work in the galley, you periodically hear grunts, snorts, and otherwise muffled breathing coming from Area A7 (see post no. 28).[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 21, 2012)

Jhiv decides to go ahead and clean the galley thoroughly while he has the chance.  After cleaning the galley Jhiv gets started on the meal for the day.  While he cleans up the galley Jhiv tries to see if he can break the addiction he has.







*OOC:*


Take 10 on Heal check to treat addiction, result 14. Take 10 on Cooking check, result 17.  It takes 2.5 hours to cook a good quality meal.





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 2/8
*Disrepute* 1/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,              Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack              (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves' Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing   once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the   higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results of   the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for    1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural water;   stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this ability;   can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2     bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship  (Bluff,     Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks  with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (1 save in a row)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 22, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:30:31)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Part way through your cook's mate duties, the door to the Quartermaster and Cook's Cabin opens and Cut-Throat Grok stumbles out. You can see that the tiny cabin is about ankle-deep in booze bottles, and Fishguts is still unconscious and sprawled across his own bed. Grok shuffles across the galley, grunting at you as she does so. She opens the Quartermaster store before entering, slamming the door shut, and collapsing inside.

Though it takes all day, you eventually get the kitchen in ship-shape condition. The floor and walls have been mopped and scrubbed, the pots, pans and utensils glisten, actually hanging from their proper hooks, the knives are aligned all in a row on the clean cutting board, and all the other junk that greeted you on your first day has been put in its proper place. You even had the foresight to organize the spice cabinet.

About 20 minutes before Bloody Hour, as a fine meal sits simmering in pots and pans about the galley and you stand setting out neat piles of forks and tin plates for tonight's serving, you hear a loud moan come from the cook's cabin, followed by a curse and loud outburst, _*“Besmara's balls! What time is it!?"

*_You hear the creak of springs, a loud crash, and the tinkling of bottles rolling into each other as Fishguts rushes into the galley, _*“Jhiv! Jhiv! Why didn' ya..." *_Fishguts freezes at the sight of the galley and the fully prepared meal.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 22, 2012)

*"Well good morning, and how are you today?"* Jhiv says as he continues to finish the last of the preparations to get the meal on plates after Bloody Hour.  *"I didn't get the chance to go fishing today so we will have to do that tomorrow, or this evening if the weather holds.  I was thinking of casting Light on the nets to see if we could catch some more exotic night fish and change things up a bit.  What do you think?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 22, 2012)

Fishguts meanders around the galley, obviously pleased. He stops at the cutting board and picks up his favorite knife, running his thumb along the blade to find that you've sharpened it nicely. Finally, he looks up at you with a distant look, though it quickly comes into focus, cutting through his grogginess and still half-asleep state.

_*“...Huh, what? Oh, yes, that sounds like an idea, that does. Mayhaps ye can catch some snapper or kingfish. I 'ear those may be more activ' at night."

*_Fishguts lifts his nose, catching a waft of your food. _*“Aye. Smells good today. Well done, lad, well done."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 22, 2012)

*"If you don't mind, could I get you to finish up here?  I would hate to be late up on deck."*







*OOC:*


If the answer is yes Jhiv goes up on deck, plays his ocarina, and advances time to Bloody Hour.


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:44:40)_, Bloody Hour
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

__*“O' course. I'll take care o' this."*_

As you head up the hold steps towards the deck, you hear a slight roar and the sound of heavy pattering. Sure enough, when you poke your head out into the open air, you are greeted by a heavy rain. You join the other drenched pirates, but after several minutes waiting, it becomes apparent that Plugg and Scourge will not be making appearances to offer "entertainment" tonight.

As people turn to head belowdecks, Sandara finds you. _*"You might try avoiding Plugg. I overheard him talking with Patch about possibly giving you the night watch tonight. The gnome was complainin' about havin' to do it in the rain, and Plugg said something o' the sorts, 'HEH, THE FISHMAN IS MADE FOR WATER. MAYHAPS I"LL GET HIM FOR THE WATCH.' Just lettin' ya know." *_She struggles to be heard over the rain._* "I'll go down first to see if the coast is clear, then you can follow me." *_After a short moment, she pops back out, _*"No sign of Plugg. He's probably in the Capn's cabin playing cards with the other officers."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

*"Ah, thanks for the warning.  Let's go get some food and see if we can help Jack."*







*OOC:*


What are the rest of the crew doing?  What activities will be available to choose from this evening?


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:00:58)_, Bloody Hour
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_After having finished dinner, most pirates gather in the lower hold. Tonight's entertainment consists mainly of stories- tales of sea monsters, pirate legends, and treasure hauls.

Jack is to be found by himself the middle hold however, though he has refrained from drinking tonight in anticipation of receiving your help.


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

Jhiv gets Sandara's attention and points over to Jack.  They head over and provide the aid they can as they discussed yesterday.







*OOC:*


Jhiv takes 10 on a heal check to give Jack +4 and casts _Remove Sickness_.  Sandara will cast _Lesser Restoration_ twice, _Resistance_, and _Moment of Greatness_ to double the benefit of _Remove Sickness_. In total it comes out to +13





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,               Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack               (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves'  Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 2/2 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 0/1 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing    once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the    higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results of    the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for     1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2      bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship  (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (1 save in a row)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (1831)_
_Middle Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Jack is fully cooperative, and Sandara follows your lead in casting all the spells you asked her to prepare. A couple of pirates wander through, giving you curious glances, but not interfering.

After a while, it is apparent that your preparations have taken hold successfully. Already, the young man's arm looks exponentially better. Sandara smiles, obviously pleased, and Jack thanks you profusely. _*"Thanks, mates. I... I... I think I'll make you both a little somethin' with my talents. Ya know, to thank ye."

*_Though you haven't completely cured Scrimshaw of _filth fever_, it's not hard to see that he has the greatest confidence in your ability to finish the task, and he already now considers you trust worthy friends. In fact, the look he is currently giving Sandara suggest even more than that.

[sblock=Ding!]Jack Scrimshaw is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+50 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

Jhiv walks back over to the group and asks Rosie to get her fiddle to play some mood music for the tale he is about to spin.  Once there is a lull in the story-telling he steps forward to try his hand at the craft.  *"So.  Everyone sees the Fishman, everyone wonders about the Fishman.  What dark lightless chasm could he come from, what swirling conflux of fate and tide could spawn such a wretched creature.”*  At this Jhiv smiles at the surrounding pirates.  *“Well, I’ll tell the story of how I came into this world.  And what a tale it is.  

Most of you lot gathered here now won’t be able to remember the great storm that wracked this whole place for almost the entire year of 4640, but that was the squall I was born into.  People to this day, after over seventy years, still talk about that storm.  Some say it was a storm from hell, some say it was the Pirate Queen’s wrath come down on us all.  People who saw it say it rivaled the Eye itself.  Image a hurricane that went from horizon to horizon, skies black as coal at high noon, enough lightning to read a book by, not that many of you sorry lot do much reading.  Think of being trapped in rain that blew sideways, then up, then turned green, then purple, rain that could peel the flesh from your bones if you were foolish enough to go out in it.  Now imagine that storm lasting for ten god forsaken months.  That storm went from north of Mediogalti Island to south of the Jungle of Hungry Trees.  And there was no eye in this storm, no calm, just rain and wind and thunder and lightning and death.  Hundreds of ships were lost, from fat floundering galleons to some of the best and bravest pirates to plunder the seas at that time.  No one was saved, none were spared.  Whole islands were sunk beneath the frothing waves, entire villages and towns scoured from the coast.  
*
*And into that storm from hell my crazy mother decided to sail.  I have no idea what drove her to do it, I was the only soul on the ship she took to live.  She was a merchant, and she had business that took her from Eleder up to Ilizmagorti, or it would have.*

*I heard the story of that night from the man who raised me.  He was a hermit who had some dealings with a merfolk clan off the coast and one day they brought him a small blue child and a tale to whiten your scalp.  The merfolk saw what happened to the ship I was born on, and being able to breathe water is the only thing that saved them from sharing that ships fate.  Her name was the Lucky Lady, but her luck had run out.  She was a three masted merchant ship that had been able to out-sail the storms and pirates for years.  When the merfolk who found me saw her she was climbing straight up the side of a wave they swore was over a hundred feet tall.  They watched as that ship was beat all to hell for over an hour before the biggest wave any of them had ever seen crested over it.  Those poor bastards swore on their mothers that the Lucky Lady was upside down inside the break of this beast and was driven to the bottom so hard that the masts were buried in the seabed.  The only piece of that ship that ever saw the surface again was a door with me floating on top of it, mad as all hell.*

*It was a whole ‘nother month before that storm blew itself out and the sea calmed enough those merfolk risked the shallows to deliver me to that hermit.  And that’s the truth of it sure as I’m standing here.”*


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 23, 2012)

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:51:19)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_The group of pirates surrounding you are enthralled by your tale, and very interactive. Some call out questions, others ask for clarifications, and still a couple more call bullocks. By the end of your yarn, all of the pirates are in a good mood, eager for more stories. Several more pirates line up to offer legends that they've heard.

While the others focus their attention on a new storyteller, Sandara leans over. _*"Come on now. That's not really true, is it?"*_

[sblock=Reward]+100 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 23, 2012)

*"Ah, well, it's at least half true.  That was the story told to me by the druid that raised me and he had no reason to lie.  Course he did have a flair for the dramatic and a love of brimstone.  Let's listen to some of these other tales."*


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 24, 2012)

*The First Tale*

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (19:28:11)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

  The next storyteller is ready. All eyes turn towards Dungrin, the whispering dwarf. He walks to the center of the group, leaning on his weathered driftwood staff, carved with glowing runic wards. His gaze sweeps over the crowd. To add an extra touch to the atmosphere, he raises his hand and four glowing blue balls of light suddenly appear. He throws up his palm, and the wisps of light zoom to each corner of the hold, casting the room in a soft blue glow.

  [sblock=Dungrin, the Whispering Dwarf]_




_[/sblock]

  Suddenly, he speaks, his voice displaying an impressive range during his story, building from soft whispers all the way to booming, dramatic intonations.

_*“Let me tell you a secret. Listen carefully, and you’ll learn the tale of the Buzzard’s Bounty. The Blue Buzzard was the magnificent ship of Captain Johan Rorenet, and a wily captain he was. You see, though Captain Rorenet wasn’t into all the killing and pillaging typical of most pirates, he still loved himself a pile o’ plunder. The clever Rorenet caught a many o’ merchant ships in his day, and by jove if those merchants weren’t as pleased as pickles to see a pirate with a heart o’ gold.”* _Dungrin puts his palm up to his face and makes like he is whispering past the back of his hand to the crowd in the corner_, *“Some say Rorenet actually had a wizard replace his natural beatin’ heart with one made o’ gold.”*_

  He continues to the audience at large,_ *“Anyways, Rorenet caught many rich merchant vessels, and most were happy enough to turn over their goods without a fight, relieved to be accommodating the Captain’s good nature. Rorenet was quick to turn this plunder into gold and jewels, and afore long, the Blue Buzzard was stocked from stem to stern, hold to hatch, with treasure.*_

*“Now, Rorenet wasn’t in to any o’ this buried treasure business. He thought that his riches were safest right on the Buzzard itself, where he could keep an eye on it, and count it if needs be. Easier to protect your loot if you can stand on top of it while fightin’ off those who come to steal it. O’ course, carrying around two tons o’ gold is a hard secret to keep from others, especially those who shared the Captain’s greed, but none o’ his mercy.*

_*“A privateer fleet from Rahadoum, those godless men, they descended upon Johan Rorenet and his Blue Buzzard during the dead of one moonless night. Bein’ as paranoid as he was, however, Rorenet was not taken completely unawares. Seeing that he would lose his ship and wealth to the raiders, Rorenet was determined that if he couldn’t have it, then no else would, either. Though none know how he done it, the Captain sank the Blue Buzzard, even as the other pirates were boarding his ship and slaughtering his crew.*_

_*“That wily Captain Rorenet… not even death and the privateers of Rahadoum could keep him from hiding his plunder from thieves. Though Rorenet sank the Blue Buzzard near Tempest Cay, divers never found the Buzzard’s booty. Still, legends tell that the giant clams of the Cay sometimes open to reveal more than just pearls.”*_ Dungrin smiles and winks as he wraps up his tale, clasping his hands into the shape of a clam, and slowly opening them up to reveal a large gold and ruby ring turned around on his finger to sit in his palm. The flickering blue lights shine over his hands like rippling water, and for a moment, you can almost picture a large underwater clam opening to reveal the bounty of the _Buzzard_.

  [sblock=The Buzzard’s Bounty]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 24, 2012)

Jhiv looks over at Sandara, *"Now that is a hell of a story teller right there.  Do you think anyone else will be able to best that?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 25, 2012)

*The Second Tale*

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (19:49:35)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

_*“Oh really?”* _replies Sandara, feigning indignation._ *“Is that a challenge then?”* _She gives you a subtle wink as she stands up.

_*“Dungrin, you tell a dramatic story, but your grasp of facts is apparently limite**d. Everyone knows that those Rahadoumi pirates took Rorenet’s stash, sunk the ship, and made up that story so no one would come looking for the treasure from them. Stands to reason if you’re willing to murder and steal for a well-known horde, someone else will be as well. Now people like you are looking for phantom plunder at the bottom of the Cay while the Rahadoumi privateers are spending it all.”*_

  The audience laughs as Sandara gets ready to tell her own tale.

_*“I doubt any of you have heard the tale of the Fisherman’s Folly. The fisherman I speak of was Chiminnie Ebbs. Not so grand a captain as Johan Rorenet to be sure, but Ebbs was still master of his own little fishing dingy. Like so many before him, hardworking Chiminnie Ebbs made a living bringing fish out of the sea. By Besmara’s good graces, Chiminnie earned himself quite the lucrative living at his trade, which he proved proficient enough at.*_

_*“Now Ebbs probably survived so well because of his frugality, and the fact that he never took a family. Without a wife to drive him into debt,” *_Sandara winks at some of the ladies in the room,_* “Ebbs was able to accumulate a fair amount of savings. Ebbs saved and saved, and after 20 years of his nets and poles, he had more money than his simple life style would probably ever allow him to spend.”*_

  Sandara turns about the room, catching everyone’s eye._ *“Here’s where the story takes its turn. What did Chiminnie Ebbs do with his life savings? Well, he took the lot to a wizard. He had that wizard craft him a suit of armor that allowed the wearer to walk beneath the waves. Taproom tales never seem quite sure, but Ebbs either loved a mermaid or hated mermen so much that he fancied himself this custom-made suit. Personally, I believe that some little sea nymph got to him during all that time he spent out on the water fishing. Perhaps it was a mermaid, or some sort of siren.” *_Sandara turns her gaze on you._ *“Maybe it was a beautiful undine woman, living at the bottom of the ocean.*_

_*“Anyways, all we know is that Ebbs walked into the waters of Drenchport one day and never came back. I can’t say that anyone’s ever cared enough to miss Ebbs. Mayhap Ebbs himself is happy to this day, lounging against the bosom of some sea nymph. But if it worked, that armor sure is something special.”*_ Sandara turns to where Dungrin leans against the wall, smug as can be. The cleric quickly flicks her fingers at him, casting create water. Several gallons of water appear above the dwarf’s head, before pouring down on top of him and drenching him head to toe. As Dungrin jumps up in surprise and blusters about, Sandara laughs and concludes her tale,_* “After all, it sure would’ve come in handy to poor Dungrin here.”*_

  As Sandara returns to her seat by your side and Dungrin tries to dry himself out using his magic, the audience applauds and makes jokes at the dwarf’s expense.

_*“How was that?”* _Sandara asks you.

[sblock=Fisherman's Folly]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 25, 2012)

*"Well now, if they are both true then sunken treasure is a more powerful pull than a suit of armor to let you do something I can do in my birthday suit, though you bring up a good point about the Rahadoumi having no honor and lying to their own.  But to be honest, I hadn't heard either of those tales before, and I've been listening to tales in barrooms for a long time."*


----------



## Redbadge (Aug 28, 2012)

*The Third Tale*

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (20:12:06)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

  The next teller of tales to step up is a grinning, bedraggled gnome woman, who leers creepily out of one good eye. The audience gives her a berth, and recognizes her as she sets up to provide another story. You’ve found Giffer Tibbs to be eccentric, capricious, and if not quite fey-like, certainly imitative of them. Her story should prove to be entertaining, at the very least.

_*“Just a second,”*_ she says, motioning to someone in the crowd. _*“Give me another drink of that to wet my lips.”*_ The person hands her a ration of rum, which she downs like water. _*“There, that is better.”*_

  As she begins her tale, you can tell she is obviously excited, as she speaks much quicker and with more energy than most. _*“We’ve had some tales tonight, but I’m in the mood for a different sort. Tales of hidden treasure and sea nymphs are best saved for sunny days and soft breezes methinks.”*_ She chuckles to herself. _*“At least Jhiv had the good graces to provide a yarn befitting the current weather.”*_

_*“My tale is an eerie one, about a peculiar woman named Poxy “Peg” Pearls. Peg was an arts-and-crafts woman; you know the sort, painting and carving and needlework and such. A number of oddities surrounded this woman, not the least of which was the fact that she had a large, well-maintained shop kept stocked with dolls and quilts and trinkets… a shop that saw very few customers, despite being located in a pristine spot in the city of Ollo, out on Shark Island.*_

_*“You see, Poxy Pearls was not one to make nice with other folk, and other folk certainly weren’t warm to her. Her eccentricities and her oddities, from the way she moved to her persistent pox, generally turned people off. It was said that she had a look that could melt butter, and I mean that in the most literal sense. Though she often displayed a vicious sense of humor, the only thing that kept her truly happy was the delicate and creative works she made with her hands.*_

_*“She made many fine things, items to put some of the greatest craftsmen to shame. After spending weeks or months perfecting a carved lantern or beautiful footstool, she would put it on the shelf for display. On display only, because it was inevitably never sold. Oh sure, some people, perhaps some sailor from out of town or some aristocrat out for a stroll, would browse her shop, and even offer to make a purchase or two. But Peg would always find an excuse not to sell it to them. Maybe it was because they weren’t delicate enough in the handling of it, or she set it at a price only the wealthiest and most generous of patrons could afford. Perhaps she just didn’t like the look of them and threw them out of the shop. More than once, potential customers fled the store, calling her a witch, a bitch, or worse. Once she even brought a girl to tears, shrieking that her dolls were not toys. So, in addition to not endearing herself to the Ollo populace, Poxy “Peg” Pearls never sold any of her fine things at her fine shop. It wasn’t entirely clear how the woman continued her living, and certainly puzzled all the other merchants along the popular boulevard.
*_ 
_*“Now word of this odd craftswoman’s shop made it to the ears of a very wealthy merchant prince out of Ollo. The story piqued the interest of the man, Prince Harand, who had always been given to collecting numerous curiosities. Certainly, he was keen to see the supposedly fine crafts of Poxy Pearls, but he was also eager to experience the rumored eccentricities of the woman herself. So he made a plan to visit Peg’s Fine Arts and Crafts. He gathered up a very large purse of gold, enough that even this recalcitrant woman couldn’t possibly refuse. Despite having a personal guard, he decided to head into the merchant district alone, so not to startle the woman when he visited her store. He would just be another unassuming potential customer, except that he was determined to make some sort of purchase.*_

_*“Harand had heard that Peg’s greatest talent was for crafting ships-in-a-bottle, a hobby the prince himself fancied. On top of this though, one of Peg’s specialties was crafting intricate and very detailed shipwrecks-in-a-bottle. This is what Harand had settled on purchasing. A new flagship was being constructed for his merchant fleet to replace the Purple Prince, his pride and joy, recognizable for its large horizontal purple stripe running down the hold, but mysteriously lost at sea not long before while carrying a haul of newly minted silver and gold coins. **‘What better way to decorate the Captain’s cabin of the Purple Prince II,’*_ _*he thought,*_ _*‘Than a shipwreck-in-a-bottle.’*_ _*Already a unique concept, this piece of work would be even more special, having been made by the stubborn Poxy Pearls herself.*_

_*“He entered her shop with confidence late one afternoon, just as Pegs was getting ready to shut down for the day, her hands and back aching from a long day of working on her newest piece.*_

*“ ’Are you the proprietor,'* _*the haughty prince said.*_

_*“ ’Do ye see anyone else?'** the annoyed woman replied.”*_ You note that Giffer Tibbs does wonderful voice acting here, accurately mimicking the sounds of both an arrogant prince and an obstinate old woman.

_*“The prince pressed on regardless,”*_ continues the gnome. _*“ ‘I am here to make a purchase.’ ”*_

_*“ ’Are you now?’ ”*_ _*the woman chuckled.*_
_*
  “ ’Well certainly. I would like to look at your ships-in-a-bottle. Particularly, the finest of your shipwrecks-in-a-bottle.'*_ _*The prince glanced about, not seeing any signs of such.*_

_*“The woman glared at him, before relenting.*_ _*‘Very well, they’re on the shelves in that storeroom, there,’*_ _*she said, pointing towards a side room containing shelf upon shelf of beautiful and highly detailed miniature ships in corked, glass bottles. As the prince made his way quickly into the room, Peg resumed closing up her shop, putting up her sign, drawing the curtains, and locking the front door.*_

_*“Harand walked amongst the rows of ships, awed. Not only were these specimens vastly superior to anything he himself had ever attempted, they were the finest products of the craft he had ever witnessed. From the ropes to the grain in the wood to the hinges on the hatches and doors, everything looked so realistic, as if an actual sailing ship had been shrunk down to miniature size. He heard the woman coming up behind him, and asked,*_ _*‘Why do you keep such beautiful art hidden in this pitiful closet?’*_

_*“’Tis’ none of your business, man. What is it specifically you’d like to look at?’*_

_*“The prince was highly offended, but the draw of the ships made him ignore the words of this rude woman in favor of her talents.*_ _*‘I’d like to see the finest examples of shipwrecks you’ve created. It is a very unique concept, even from regular ships-in-a-bottle, and I’d like to own one to display in my new flagship.’*_

_*“’New flagship, you say?’*_ _*The woman’s eyes gleamed maliciously, though the prince did not notice, not being one to look into the eyes of lesser folks.”*_ Even as she says this, Giffer Tibbs’ one good eye gleams almost evilly, mimicking her story. _*“’What be her name?’”*_

_*“’She is named after the one I recently lost. She is called the Purple Prince II.’*_

_*“The woman’s grin grew wider.*_ _*‘Is she now? In that case, I have just the one for you.’*_ _*Peg moves to the back and opens up a special cabinet.*_ _*‘She is the pride of my collection, though she isn’t quite complete.’*_

_*“ ’Oh really,’*_ _*Prince Harand moved eagerly to peer over the woman’s shoulder into the display cabinet. The sight that greeted him surprised him.*_ _*‘You’ve made a replica of the Purple Prince...’*_ _*He looked on in wonder.*_

_*“ ’Yes, yes. Here, have a closer look.’*_ _*The old woman stepped aside so the man could move in and really examine the incredible item. Harand saw that every detail was perfect, from the number of jolly boats to the silver knobs on the officers’ quarters, and of course the wide purple stripe running down the hull. The ship was run aground atop a miniature island, with miniature palm trees growing amongst sand and rock. Everything looked so real.*_

_*“ ’How did you…’*_ _*began the prince, before saying with intent curiosity,** ‘You said she is missing something?’*_ _*Before the woman could respond, Harand noticed something else,*__* ‘This is very curious. What is…’*_ _*Suddenly, Harand realized with horror what he was seeing. Real gold and silver was spilling out of the hull, and there on the island next to the ship, was a miniature crew desperately signaling for help.*_

_*“Such was the prince’s stunned disbelief, he did not hear the witch behind him say,*_ _*‘Yes… a prince,’*_ _*before casting her spell.”*_

  The audience sits silently for a moment, even as Giffer chuckles and returns to her seat. Eventually, Sandara shudders and turns to you, _*“That one always gives me the chills.”*_

  [sblock=Shipwreck-in-a-Bottle]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Well that is something to make your hair stand on end.  Just how long do you think you could survive inside a bottle?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

*The Final Tale*

_Moonday, 23 Desnus, 4712 AR (20:21:31)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

__*“I guess it depends on how long the witch wanted to keep you alive,”*_ responds Sandara. _*“Oh look, it looks like we'll have one more."*_ She motions to where your friend Elias the dwarf is preparing to to take the stage.

Elias addresses the audience. _*“I weren't plannin' on tellin' no tales," *_chuckles Elias, _*“But the gnome's tale of a uniquely talented tinkerer reminds o' another of similar sorts."

*_Unlike the theatrics of the others, the dwarf pulls up a barrel to sit on while he spins his yarn. _*“Twas a gnome named Liat Murks, originally from way over in Oppara, Taldor. This gnome also owned a shop. Twas a jeweler, and his shop was renowned for its very fine jewelery.

"But the gnome's true talent was tinkering, and his true love was making toys. Unlike Miss Tibbs' witch, Liat Murks loved for people to buy his creations, and he would often make the most wonderful devices for the children of his city. Miniature train sets that could actually move. Dolls that could talk. Walking soldiers, guns that shoot water, and more. Murks had a happy, productive life in his little jewelry shop full o' trinkets and toys.

"Ye'll be able to relate to this next bit when I say that, as a coastal city, Oppara, like any other, was a prime source to replenish pirate crews. Yes, Mr. Murks was press-ganged onto a pirate ship. After restocking its crew, the Deprived left the Inner Sea to return to the ocean, with Liat Murks unlikely to ever see his home again.

"At first, the puny gnome was good for nothing, and the captain soon considered dropping his dead weight into the sea. Before Captain Darcy could resolve himself to this, however, the crew discovered Liat's special talents... the gnome could fix anything. Liat was moved from swab duties to become the ship carpenter's mate and general repairman.

"Although Liat Murks was now wanted and useful, he was still unhappy. He longed to return to his jewelry makin' and toy creatin' back in Taldor. To raise his spirits, he tinkered endlessly every night. Inspired by the captain's pet toucan, Liat decided to make a toy bird. At first, the bird was to be just another of his creations, perhaps something to further endear himself to the crew and officers. Eventually though, the gnome hatched a plan for himself.

"Every night, Liat worked on the toucan, often finding himself fatigued during his next day's duties. But the gnome knew it would be worth it once he were finished. Eventually his most wondrous creation ever was finished - a shiny silver toucan of springs and cogs and gears and hinges... and just a touch of alchemy.

"The next morning, he wound up the metal bird, having loaded it with a rescue plea, and set it loose to find help. The bird awakened, and immediately started acting as if it were alive. Unfortunately, Liat couldn't get it to leave, and as the bird hung around the ship that morning, amazing the crew, it eventually caught a glimpse of the captain's real toucan. It didn't take a long observation from the metal bird to finally understand the nature of what it was. Taking its cues from the captain's bird, the toy began acting like a real toucan, finally flying off to applause and cheers from the crew.

"The other pirates enthusiastically thanked poor Liat Murks for his thoughtful bit of entertainment, before sending the gnome off to start the new day's duties. So convincing was his device - even to itself - that it flew into the jungles near Mgange Cove and was never seen again."*_ Elias leans back, obviously pleased with himself.

After sitting and thinking for a bit, everyone begins to stir, before heading towards their hammocks.

_*“Looks like that's it for the night,"*_ comments Sandara.

[sblock=The Lost Messenger]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Rumors of the Shackles]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 3, 2012)

Jhiv thanks Sandara for her company, slaps Elias on the back and compliments him on a damned fine tale, then heads to bed for the evening.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves'   Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 2/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing     once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the     higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for      1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural  water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this  ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2       bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship   (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus  stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Addiction (1 save in a row)[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (04:50:55)_
_Crew Berths, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

Day 7 begins...

You awaken much earlier this morning, your rest having been disturbed the wild motions of the ship, which rocks back and forth dizzyingly. You spot Sandara in one corner of the hold, consoling Marina, who is bent over a bucket retching. Many of the other crew have also stirred, though some still struggle to get their last few hours of sleep in before the dawn.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 3, 2012)

Jhiv steadies himself by bracing against a corner and prepares his spells, then heads out on deck when the time is right for the morning bell.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (06:00:00)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You walk out into heavy rains accompanied by heavy winds. The deck rolls up and down, and the wood floor is slick with the rain. The thick, dark clouds block out the sun, but the _Wormwood's_ spellcasteres have already placed _lights_ at spots all along the ship. Scourge and Plugg are already out, directing the crew with shouts and insults. _*

“Get ter work, ye scallywags,"*_ yells Scourge over the wind.

_*“Aye," *_agrees Plugg, _*“We've alot of work to do today. You, Fishman, and you, halfling monkey, go ahead and start on the rope work."

*_[sblock=Rope Work]You handle the ship's ropes to account for the weather, including double-checking them, coiling them, and securing them to  cleats and single and double bollards. You make sure ropes of all types and lengths are at hand and ready for a moment's notice. You are working with Rosie  today, which reduces your penalty for working in heavy weather to -2, though you are still considered distracted. Your Profession (sailor) check determines how long it takes to finish the rope work:
	
	



```
[B]Sailor Result    Time
[/B]5 or less        3d4 hours
6 to 10          2d4+1 hours
11 to 15         2d4 hours
16 to 20         1d4+1 hours
21 or higher     1d4 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 3, 2012)

Jhiv gets to work, but can't help but notice that everyone else has a slightly more difficult time dealing with the wind.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 3, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (08:05:44)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You find that your status as a storm druid comes in quite handy in dealing with the turbulent weather. As you work quickly through the morning, you determine that this rain and wind is going to be lasting for at least 24 more hours.

After finishing, you quickly head to the galley before Plugg can assign even more work for you, though it does look like most of the officers and crew are more than busy enough already.

Remarkably, you enter the galley to find that Fishguts is not inebriated in the slightest. Seeing you, he remarks, _*“Cannot drink in weather like this. Makes me queasy."

"Anyways, I done checked, and we're outta fish. What do you think about servin' today?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 3, 2012)

*"Well what are our options?  And that cursed swill they have us drinking here would make anyone queasy, in a storm or on the dock."*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 4, 2012)

_*“Well, any angler knows that th' change in th' air and a warm rain will bring th' fish a feedin'. At least as long as there's no thunder a'poppin' to frighten them."

"We also 'ave some shrimp nets and lobster traps, but I don't think th' water is a'shallow enough fer that. Otherwise, it's gruel and ship biscuits."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 4, 2012)

*"Well then I guess I'll try my hand at the fish nets."*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

The fishing itself is made more arduous by the pounding rain and whipping wind, but the cod should be out in force today with no thunder to frighten them. Your nets will be difficult to manage and take longer to deploy and retrieve, but each cast should be bulging with active and curious fish if you put the time in.

[sblock=Fishing]You can restock the fish stores using the ship's nets.   How many day's worth of food you want to catch determines the bonus you   get on your Survival check. If you use Profession (fisherman) instead  of  Survival, you gain an additional +5 bonus (trained only). Choose  one:
*1 Day's Worth of Fish: *+14
*2 Day's Worth of Fish: *+9
*3 Day's Worth of Fish: *+4
*4 Day's Worth of Fish: *-1
*5 Day's Worth of Fish: *-6
*Etc.* ...
Your result determines how  long the task will take:
	
	



```
[B]Survival Result   Time
[/B]3 or less         2d4+10 hours
4 to 8            2d4+8 hours
9 to 13           2d4+6 hours
14 to 18          2d4+4 hours
19 to 23          2d4+2 hours
23 to 28          2d4+1 hours
29 to 33          2d4 hours
34 or higher      1d4+1 hours
```
[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 5, 2012)

Jhiv tries to ignore the wind and rain and get some fish in quickly before any lightning scares them off.  When he finishes he hurries back to the galley.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                 Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                 (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves'    Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 1/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 2/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing      once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the      higher result (must announce use of this ability before the results  of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for       1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural   water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this   ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2        bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship    (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus   stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (11:30:05)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You return to the galley with your haul, dripping wet from head to toe. Fishguts motions to you when he spots you, _*“Set today's mess on the counter there. The next day's can go in th' hold."

*_After you pack the surplus fish, Fishguts is ready for your aid in preparing today's meal.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


What are today's cooking rules and modifiers?


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 5, 2012)

*GM:*  The cooking scenario is pretty much as before, with the added bonus from the orderly galley.     

[sblock=Cooking]You assist Kroop in preparing the day's meal, requiring a   Profession (cooking) or intelligence check. If Kroop is sober enough,   you gain a +10 bonus on the roll (this replaces the +3 total bonus that   you can get from the kitchen and cookbook). Otherwise, you must make  do  by yourself. How well you roll  determines how long the task will  take  and how well the food is prepared:
	
	



```
[B]Cooking Result  Time                 Food Quality
[/B]5 or less       Until "Bloody Hour"  Very Poor
6 to 10         2d4+1 hours          Poor
11 to 15        3d4+1 hours          Average
16 to 20        2d4+1                Good
21 or higher    1d4+1 hours          Very Good
```
Note that currently, the time you roll will be divided in half due to the orderly state of the galley.[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 6, 2012)

Jhiv bustles around helping Kroop.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 6, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (13:33:31)_
_Galley, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You and Fishguts prepare the standard meal, slicing and searing fish fillets to go over rice. The chef adds a curry sauce to go over both. _*“Not bad, Jhiv. That should do it, I would think. Looks like yer free for the rest of the afternoon, though it looks like th' rain isn't wont to let up anytime soon."

*_With that, Fishguts grabs a bottle of booze and settles in to chat with Grok.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 6, 2012)

With the food finished, Jhiv takes ten minutes to clean the galley back up to its former state.  







*OOC:*


What are my daytime options for the storm?


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Well, most of the people are still pretty busy, since they don't have the benefit of being storm druids. I guess you can do anything you want, and I'll adjudicate it from there. You might explore one part of the ship, or try to find out who is currently not working. You could help people who are still working. You could also shop, spy, or steal. You could also take a nap, I guess.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 7, 2012)

Jhiv checks to see which riggers are still at work.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 9, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (14:21:08)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_All the riggers are still occupied combating the weather, except for you, and Rosie, who has shirked off after completing the rope work, the better to avoid any more direction from Plugg or Scourge.

On deck, you spy Captain Barnabas out in the weather on the bridge, accompanied by Peppery Longfarthing, his sailing master. Plugg shouts out directions to the riggers manning the sails, and the captain and crew attempt to steer _the Wormwood_ through wind and rain.

Likewise, most of the swabs are staying busy, especially the casters, who are all occupied with useful cantrips and orisons. Jack Scrimshaw has slipped away from duty however, having found himself a hiding place in the middle hold where he is currently working on a new scrimshaw project. Finally, though Giffer Tibbs and Shivikah are supposed to be catching and killing rats and other vermin, they are doing a poor job of it.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 9, 2012)

Jhiv starts to help the rigging crew in an attempt to improve morale and the opinion of the crew.  He avoids the work that would cause fatigue if he can.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:45:08)_, Bloody Hour
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_As you climb up through wind and rain to help with the rigging and sails, you can see that the rest of the crew is appreciative of the help. Plugg spots you and calls out, _*“Nice of you to join us Fish! Show the rest of the landlovers how a Fish thrives in this sh*t!"

*_For the next three hours, you help the Captain and crew try to drive around the storm. Nevertheless, as sunset nears, Plugg and Scourge are not about to miss Bloody Hour. Near the end of the day shift, as the crew gets ready to weigh anchor and ride the rest of the deluge out, Master Scourge heads below deck with a vile look on his face, rivulets of water running down his face and making his thick beard look like a mop. A few minutes later, he wordlessly returns, dragging along a hapless Jack Scrimshaw by the scruff of his collar. Without undue ceremony, he binds the young man to the rain slick mast and administers six lashes. When he cuts him free with a whale-bone-handled dagger, Jack collapses to the deck, unconscious. Scourge bends down and pulls the piece of art Jack was working on from the boy's grip, shakes his head, and chunks it into the churning ocean.

Scourge turns to the crew at-large, who continued to work during this series of events, and yells _*“Shifts o'er!"*_ He and the other officers head below-decks, leaving Jack in a pile at the base of the mainmast.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

Jhiv motions Sandara over so they can treat his arm.  *"Will you look at this mess.  I'd better clean some of this up before we start."*  [sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Cast _Cure Light Wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

Sandara accompanies you over to where Jack lies, obviously concerned. When you cast your cure spell, Jack snaps to, obviously confused. He looks around, flustered, _*"Wh- where am I? Wuz goin' on?"

*_The cleric answers first, _*“Come on, Jack. You were punished for slacking off again."*_ She turns to you, _*“Best to get him out of the rain first, I think."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

*"True enough,"* Jhiv says while helping Jack up.  *"We should find a place out of traffic to fix up your hand."*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (17:51:57)_
_Main Deck, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_Sandara leads you both down to a secluded spot in the lower crew berths. After mostly drying out her hair with a discarded burlap sack and lighting her trusty smoking pipe, she throws off her heavy rain cloak to reveal a rain-soaked white bodice that clings salaciously to her back, shoulders, stomach, and chest, leaving very little to the imagination. As she puffs on the pipe and Jack gawks at her, she turns to you smiling and says through clenched teeth, _*“Been dyin' for one o' these all day. Anyways, ready to get started?"

*_Jack looks from the cleric back over to you, _*"So ya'll gonna finish healin' my hand?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

Jhiv smirks at Sandara's pipe, *"That stuff will kill you, you know?  Seventy or eighty years and you will drop like a fly.  Yes, Jack, we are going to try and finish healing your hand."*  Jhiv makes the same attempts he did yesterday.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 11, 2012)

Your attempt goes off flawlessly, and all traces of the disease are removed from Jack Scrimshaw. As you finish, he thanks you profusely.

_*"Many thanks, gents. I'm very 'preciative. I... well I have a gift 'ere for ya, whoev'r wants it."*_ Jack begins digging through his clothes and pockets, but grows visibly frustrated as he can't locate whatever he is looking for. _*"Well, I did 'ave it. Must've misplaced it somewhere."

*_Sandara contemplates him silently with a furrowed brow, one hand holding her pipe to her mouth and the other hand propping up her pipe-holding arm. She takes a long draw, but doesn't say anything.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 11, 2012)

*"What was it you seem to have misplaced?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 12, 2012)

_*"I had a fine piece of whale bone, that I'd carved a mean-lookin' fish, the Pirate Queen's symbol, and other engravin's into. Worked on it all day and was gonna give to ya', like I promised."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 13, 2012)

Jhiv looks over to Sandara, *"I haven't seen anything like that, have you?  If one of us sees it we will let you know."*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 13, 2012)

Sandara raises an eyebrow at you, but just adds, _*“No, I guess not."*_

Jack shrugs, then asks, _*"So... what are we doin' tonight?"
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 13, 2012)

Jhiv looks around, *"Well, I don't know.  Is there anything different or interesting going on tonight?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 13, 2012)

Jack looks around. _*"It looks like most people 're just relaxin' tonight. Playin' games and such. Oh, I know, we can set up a trick for Scourge..."*_ He grins. _*"But first..."*_ Jack walks off to get his food and rum.

As he leaves, Sandara looks to you with a face that is obviously unenthusiastic. _*“That right there is one dumb sack o' crabs."*_ She contemplates him a bit more as he begins chugging a rum ration on the other side of the hold. She bites her lower lip as she watches him, and then adds, mostly to herself, _*“Handsome though..."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 13, 2012)

*"Hmm, thank you for helping me heal that hand of his.  I know losing the little twit would be a blow to the morale of the women on board,"* Jhiv says while giving Sandara an appraising look.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                  Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                  (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves'     Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig  (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing       once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the       higher result (must announce use of this ability before the  results  of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for        1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural    water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this    ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2         bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship     (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus    stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 14, 2012)

Sandara looks at you, perhaps uncharacteristically blushing a bit. _*“Yes... well... Not for me. And you're welcome. Anyways, I think I'm going to relax a little bit. I have no desire to go pissin' off Scourge right now... or anyone else for that matter."
*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 14, 2012)

*"That is definitely the best plan I've heard all day.  Would you care for some food?  I made it myself... though thinking about that, you might not want it knowing where it came from."*  Jhiv hands Sandara a plate of fish curry, *"No, I'm joking.  This is far and away better than the other day."*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 14, 2012)

Sandara takes the plate eagerly and takes several bites. _*“Oooh, spicy. A notch above tonight, I must say. Is there a special occasion? Other than the weather I mean."*_ She gives you a wink and continues to eat.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 14, 2012)

*"I had time to actually finish the food today, and Fishguts wasn't drunk as a skunk.  That man can cook like nobody's business.  Is there anything in particular that you would like cooked?"*


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 15, 2012)

_*“Oh, nah. I'm actually pretty fond of Fish." *_She gives you a sly smile before pausing. _*“You know, I haven't had sweets since I was a child. I don't suppose that your master chef could cook up something of that sorts, huh?"*_


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 16, 2012)

*"Hmm, I really don't know.  I'll have to ask."* [sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.)     Coin Purse (200 gp), Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                  Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                  (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook, Thieves'     Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag, Tindertwig  (2)
*Current Encumbrance *13 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing       once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take the       higher result (must announce use of this ability before the  results  of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for        1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural    water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this    ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2         bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship     (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus    stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Which actions are you thinking about for tonight? It is about 6:30 PM.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 18, 2012)

Jhiv gets his money then goes looking for a dice game that's about more than his miserable luck.[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Coin Purse (200 gp), Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                   Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                   (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook,  Thieves'     Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag,  Tindertwig  (2)
*Current Encumbrance *15 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing        once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take  the       higher result (must announce use of this ability before the   results  of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for         1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural     water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate this     ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2          bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship      (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus     stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 21, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:19:20)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_You find what you are looking for in the lower hold. Dungrin, Giffer, Samms, and Tilly have gathered around for a bluffing dice game called Deceit.

Once you inquire about the game, they invite you into the group, explaining the rules. After a round of ante, everyone rolls a pair of dice beneath a cup. After each person secretly looks at their result, play moves around the table with each person declaring their total, either lying or telling the truth. The trick is that you are frequently required to declare numbers other than the total you have. Dungrin carefully explains the rules of play, and you can tell that this game will mostly come down to bluffing skills. One person is eliminated each round, followed by another round of ante, until only one person is left who wins the entire pot.

        *GM:*  We will resolve this game using the following rules:
1. All five players ante 10 gold into the pot.
2. All players make opposed Bluff checks; the lowest result is eliminated from the game.
3. The remaining players ante again; they make opposed Bluff checks and the lowest result is eliminated.
4. Repeat until only 1 player remains; that person wins the entire pot (likely 150 gp).
5. If you would be eliminated, you may make a Slight of Hand check opposed by the Perception of each remaining player to alter your dice to match your last declaration, thus remaining in the game at the expense of the next worse bluffer. However, being caught may entail significant repercussions.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 24, 2012)

Dungrin nods, and says _*“Let's play."

*_Dungrin, Giffer, Samms, and Tilly all rattle around their dice and slam their cups down on the crate you are using for a table. The gnome Giffer, one of the story-tellers from last night, is somewhat eccentric in that she uses a chicken skull instead of a wooden cup to roll and conceal her results.

As you join them in their roll, everyone looks about, and the bluffing begins.


----------



## BudroThePious (Sep 25, 2012)

Jhiv once again has horrible luck but manages to get out early.


----------



## Redbadge (Sep 26, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (18:24:40)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion

_As the others continue to an eventual Samms win, Dungrin notes, _*“Sorry to see you leave so soon, son. You're welcome back anytime."

*_[sblock=Deceit Results]-10 gp[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Oct 2, 2012)

Jhiv decides to try and befriend Barefoot Tamms.







*OOC:*


Take 10 on Diplomacy check, result 21.





[sblock=Current Status]*Jhiv Viratek* (Male undine druid/rogue 2)
N medium outsider (native, aquatic [amphibious])
 *Str *11 *Dex *18 *Con *10 *Int* 12 *Wis* 18 *Cha* 14

*Key Skills *Acrobatics +11, Bluff +7, Climb +7, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Any) +1, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Perception +10, Profession (Sailor) +10, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +9, Survival +10, Swim +15 

*Init *+4 *Spd *30 ft., Swim 30 ft. *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft. (normal light); Perception +10
*AC *17, touch 14, FF 13 *HP *13/13 *Temp HP *0
*Fort *+3 *Ref *+7 *Will *+7 *CMB* +1 *CMD* 15
*Hero Points* 3/3
*Infamy* 3/8
*Disrepute* 2/8

*Melee Attack *Unarmed Strike +5 (1d3/x2) [nonlethal]
*Melee Attack *Footlocker Key +1 (1d4/x2)

*Currently Wielding *Nothing (Hands Free)
*Current Armor *None (Explorer's Outfit)
*Stowed on Person *(Sheaths, Straps, Pockets, etc.) [9 gp, 20 sp, 9 cp], Coin Purse (190 gp), Sprig of Holly, Mineral Prism, Footlocker Key
*Stowed in Packs *(Backpacks, Belt Pouches, Saddle Bags, etc.) Belt Pouch (Nothing) 
*Stored* (Footlockers, etc.) Leather Armor, Darkwood Buckler,                    Rapier, Sap, Dagger, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Backpack                    (Masterwork),    Mirror  (Small Steel), Fishhook,   Thieves'     Tools,    Twine        (50    ft.),   Tanglefoot  Bag,   Tindertwig  (2)
*Current Encumbrance *15 lbs (light load) Medium Load 39 lbs Heavy Load 77 lbs Max 115 lbs

*Active Abilities**
1st-Level Spells:* 0/1 (_Cure Light Wounds_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/2 (_Remove Sickness_/_Obscuring Mist_), 1/1 (_Obscuring Mist_)
*Cantrips: ~/~ *(_Create Water_, _Light_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_)
*Spell-like Abilities:* 7/7 _Storm Burst_
* Combat Options: *Charge (full round action), Sneak Attack (+1d6)
*Combat Maneuvers: *Bull Rush, Dirty Trick, Disarm (Weapon Finesse), Drag, Grapple, Overrun, Reposition, Steal, Sunder (Weapon Finesse), Trip (Weapon Finesse)

*Defensive Abilities
Resistances: *Cold Resistance 5 (racial)

*Situational Modifiers
*Shackles Seafarer +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (Nature) and Knowledge (Geography) checks while on the ocean
Besmara's Blessing         once per week can reroll a Profession  (Sailor) check and take   the       higher result (must announce use of this ability before the    results  of     the check are known).
Hydrated Vitality Fast Healing 2 for          1 round anytime submerged completely within a body of natural      water;    stagnant, poisoned, or  trapped water does not activate  this     ability;    can heal up to 4 HP per day with this ability
 Wormwood Reputation +2           bonus on all checks to influence crew-members of this ship       (Bluff,      Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform). This circumstance bonus      stacks   with     other bonuses.
Windwalker penalties from natural or magical wind effects are  treated as one step less severe

 *Current Effects and Conditions: *Flat-Footed[/sblock]


----------



## Redbadge (Oct 2, 2012)

_Toilday, 24 Desnus, 4712 AR (21:21:04)_
_Lower Hold, The Wormwood_, _Unknown Waters, Off the Coast of Garund, Inner Sea Region, Golarion_

You stay and watch the game for a little while longer. It seems that Barefoot Samms is in a very good mood after her first win. Though her luck doesn't hold over subsequent tries, the woman still walks away with more winnings than she started.

She smiles when you start up a conversation following her last game. _*“So you are the one who helped Jack? I can't thank you enough. In fact..."*_ She gives you a wink and a wry grin. _*“I can kick Jack out of my hammock tonight if you want..."*_ She moves in close and runs her fingertips over your shoulders and chest as she waits for your response.

[sblock=Ding!]Barefoot Samms Toppin is now helpful![/sblock][sblock=Reward]+50 XP[/sblock]


----------



## BudroThePious (Oct 7, 2012)

*"I thank you for the offer, but I must decline.  I'm pretty beat to hell after this storm and I'm gonna try to sleep it off."*  Jhiv goes to bed.







*OOC:*


The time on the previous post appears to be wrong.


----------

